# TEXAS KING OF BIKES



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I know theres a TEAM TEXAS topic already but it seems kind of dead, sorry. Lets keep this one on top and exited!

TEXAS putting it down for the south. EXCLUSIVE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THAT TEXAS EXCLUSIVE MILD BIKE COMING SOON


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 05:56 PM~9981111
> *I know theres a TEAM TEXAS topic already but it seems kind of dead, sorry. Lets keep this one on top and exited!
> 
> TEXAS putting it down for the south. EXCLUSIVE
> *


why didnt you just bring back the old one? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2008, 06:16 PM~9981256
> *why didnt you just bring back the old one?  :dunno:
> *



Because if something is not going good, you start fresh right. So since I thought that one was kind of slow I wanted to bring it up with a fresh start.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 19 2008, 08:04 PM~9981165
> *BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THAT TEXAS EXCLUSIVE MILD BIKE COMING SOON
> *


 :0 ......when is its first show...... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

PLUS THE PEOPLE THAT STARTED THAT AND SOME POEPLE THAT WERE THE FIRST TO START THAT ONE =DONT COME AROUND THAT MUCH.

SO PRETTY MUCH IS 
KOP
MIRACLES
ARTISTICS
LEGIONS
EXCLUSIVE
LATIN CARTEL
HYPNOTIZE
HOUSTON STYLES
ROLLERS ONLY
EXPENSIVE TASTE
BAD INFLUENCE

AND MUCH MORE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 19 2008, 06:31 PM~9981361
> *:0 ......when is its first show...... :biggrin:
> *



DENVER LRM TOUR IF ITS NOT READY THEN MAGNIFICOS


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 08:33 PM~9981377
> *DENVER LRM TOUR IF ITS NOT READY THEN MAGNIFICOS
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Hell yeah time to get this poppin. Come on TEXAS we doing BIG THINGS FOR 2008


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 19 2008, 07:42 PM~9981985
> *Hell yeah time to get this poppin. Come on TEXAS we doing BIG THINGS FOR 2008
> *



I guess that baby changed your life huh! That little bike of hers is coming out nice REC


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

FUCKING WITH TEXAS


http://youtube.com/watch?v=dKhJdaqf4Vw&feature=related


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 19 2008, 07:48 PM~9982056
> *YOU FUCK WITH TEXAS, YOU FUCK WITH THE BEST
> </span>*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Honor the Texas flag, i pledge allegiance to thee, Texas, one and indivisible


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 06:29 PM~9981343
> *Because if something is not going good, you start fresh right. So since I thought that one was kind of slow I wanted to bring it up with a fresh start.
> *


Well it sucks that you guys gave up on the old one but maybe this new topic will bring all you guys together in unity one day.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2008, 09:28 PM~9982484
> *Well it sucks that you guys gave up on the old one but maybe this new topic will bring all you guys together in unity one day.
> *


yeah, but probably not. i hate death dealer :angry: hes the gay


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 08:50 PM~9982080
> *YOU FUCK WITH TEXAS, YOU FUCK WITH THE BEST
> 
> *


In Mr. Raul's words.......*RIGHT* :|


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 19 2008, 10:40 PM~9983273
> *
> *


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 19 2008, 07:04 PM~9981165
> *BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THAT TEXAS EXCLUSIVE MILD BIKE COMING SOON
> *


R U CHALLENGING ME AND MY BRO CADILLAC PIMPIN JK

IT WOULD BE NICE TO GET SOME COMP FROM THAT MILD CLASS BUT LIKE YALL SAID WE R ONE TEAM AND WHOEVER GOES TO DENVER TO WIN IT. IT WILL BE FOR TEAM TEXAS ALONG WITH THE OTHER AWARDS WE MIGHT NO WE WILL GET 

GO TEAM TEXAS


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Feb 19 2008, 11:03 PM~9983537
> *R U CHALLENGING ME AND MY BRO CADILLAC PIMPIN
> *


:0 challenge him :cheesy:i got money on legions :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *socios b.c. prez*, ATX_LEGIONS
SAY WHATS ON YOUR MIND SIR :|


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 19 2008, 10:04 PM~9983550
> *:0 challenge him :cheesy:i got money on legions :biggrin:
> *



Theres no need for that.

WE TEAM TEXAS ARE UNITED, WE THE KINGS OF THE CAR SHOWS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 19 2008, 09:23 PM~9983065
> *yeah, but probably not.  i hate death dealer :angry: hes the gay
> *


 :0 

Wuz up man! Im going to try to photo size the bike features of team texas my trike, yours, rec,cadillac pimpin, the orange trike too. To post on this topic.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 08:06 AM~9985100
> *:0
> 
> Wuz up man! Im going to try to photo size the bike features of team texas my trike, yours, rec,cadillac pimpin, the orange trike too. To post on this topic.
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TEAM TEXAS KING OF BIKES/TRIKES:




























FREDDYS NEW NIGHTMARE COMING SOON!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

MORE TEXAS BIKE/TRIKES:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Postin pic.'s for team texas. and one of the first team texas people to be in the mag my homeboy
















http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j85/str8...SweetDreams.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

KEEP THEM COMING HOMIES. LETS GET THIS TOPIC GROWING. I DID THIS FOR US TEXAS BOYS DOING BIG THANGS.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

and AUG.9th is our show'n shine car show/hop part of the wego world tour full points show if you you wanna see pictures of last year you can check them out at www.longviewcarshow.com you can also check out the show info and other things :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, JUSTDEEZ

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 07:40 AM~9985366
> *HELLS YEAH!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

AWREADY!!! TEAM TEXAS HITTIN EM FROM ALL DIRECTIONS H-TOWN, BAY-TOWN, LONGVIEW, AN DALLAS!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Feb 20 2008, 11:35 AM~9986669
> *AWREADY!!! TEAM TEXAS HITTIN EM FROM ALL DIRECTIONS H-TOWN, BAY-TOWN, LONGVIEW, AN DALLAS!!!!
> *



ATX, RIO GRAND VALLEY, WEST TEXAS, EAST TEXAS, NORTH TEXAS, AND SOUTH TEXAS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Feb 20 2008, 01:35 PM~9986669
> *AWREADY!!! TEAM TEXAS HITTIN EM FROM ALL DIRECTIONS H-TOWN, BAY-TOWN, LONGVIEW, AN DALLAS!!!!
> *


What about AUSTIN? The Playboy bike made a BIG SPLASH in 07 too! Lets not forget Vegas also!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2008, 01:41 PM~9987066
> *What about AUSTIN? The Playboy bike made a BIG SPLASH in 07 too! Lets not forget Vegas also!
> *


what up dog?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 09:50 PM~9982080
> *YOU FUCK WITH TEXAS, YOU FUCK WITH THE BEST
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2008, 02:42 PM~9987074
> *what up dog?
> *


what's hood juangotti


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2008, 12:41 PM~9987066
> *What about AUSTIN? The Playboy bike made a BIG SPLASH in 07 too! Lets not forget Vegas also!
> *



Yes it did, but sorry about not posting a pic, i will soon as i get it to layout properly


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2008, 01:41 PM~9987066
> *What about AUSTIN? The Playboy bike made a BIG SPLASH in 07 too! Lets not forget Vegas also!
> *


YOU GOT A POINT WIZARD STYLE STRAIGHT FROM AUSTIN TOO 

KOP AND LEGIONS DOIN IT REAL BIG IN DA CAP. CITY ATX


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

ALL PROUD TEAM TEXAS FANS OR MEMBERS SHOULD WRITE IT NICE AND CLEAR ON THERE SIGNATURE TO MAKE IT CLEAR WE R TAKIN OVER LAY IT LOW


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:43 PM~9988447
> *ALL PROUD TEAM TEXAS FANS OR MEMBERS SHOULD WRITE IT NICE AND CLEAR ON THERE SIGNATURE TO MAKE IT CLEAR WE R TAKIN OVER LAY IT LOW
> *



x22222222222222222222222 check my signature out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:43 PM~9988447
> *ALL PROUD TEAM TEXAS FANS OR MEMBERS SHOULD WRITE IT NICE AND CLEAR ON THERE SIGNATURE TO MAKE IT CLEAR WE R TAKIN OVER LAY IT LOW
> *


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 06:51 AM~9985068
> *Theres no need for that.
> 
> WE TEAM TEXAS ARE UNITED, WE THE KINGS OF THE CAR SHOWS
> *


KING OF CARS SHOWS.. YOU HAVENT EVEN CAME OUT TO CAIL OR AZ OR ANY OTHER STATE..AND YOU SAYING KING OF CAR SHOWS :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 20 2008, 06:12 PM~9989858
> *KING OF CARS SHOWS.. YOU HAVENT EVEN CAM OUT TO CAIL OR AZ OR ANY OTHER STATE..AND YOU SAYING KING OF CAR SHOWS :|
> *


Slow down homie. One of these days they will make it to vegas.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2008, 07:13 PM~9989864
> *Slow down homie. One of these days they will make it to vegas.
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 20 2008, 06:12 PM~9989858
> *KING OF CARS SHOWS.. YOU HAVENT EVEN CAME OUT TO CAIL OR AZ OR ANY OTHER STATE..AND YOU SAYING KING OF CAR SHOWS :|
> *


Dumb ass learn how to read it says WE as in TEAM TEXAS.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2008, 06:13 PM~9989864
> *Slow down homie. One of these days they will make it to vegas.
> *



TEAM TEXAS HAS MADE IT TO VEGAS N DONE WELL, IT SAYS WE ARE THE KING OF THE CAR SHOWS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 06:15 PM~9989885
> *Dumb ass learn how to read it says WE as in TEAM TEXAS.
> *


drop em's mad.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

YA WE WILL SOMEDAY ALL MAKE IT OUT TO VEGAS AND WE WILL TAKE IT OVER TOO SCREAMING TEAM TEXAS FROM DA MIC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 06:16 PM~9989896
> *TEAM TEXAS HAS MADE IT TO VEGAS N DONE WELL, IT SAYS WE ARE THE KING OF THE CAR SHOWS
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Feb 20 2008, 06:16 PM~9989905
> *YA WE WILL SOMEDAY ALL MAKE IT OUT TO VEGAS AND WE WILL TAKE IT OVER TOO SCREAMING TEAM TEXAS FROM DA MIC
> *


YOU FUCK WITH TEXAS, YOU FUCKING WITH THE BEST (BUNB)


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Feb 20 2008, 07:16 PM~9989905
> *YA WE WILL SOMEDAY ALL MAKE IT OUT TO VEGAS AND WE WILL TAKE IT OVER TOO SCREAMING TEAM TEXAS FROM DA MIC
> *


american idol :biggrin: right here


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2008, 06:16 PM~9989899
> *drop em's mad.
> *



I dont get mad no more homie, i will control my anger. I cant make my self look like an ass nomore, since I have EXCLUSIVE to look after n TEAM TEXAS. We going to stay drama free n conquer the world


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 07:21 PM~9989950
> *I dont get mad no more homie, i will control my anger. I cant make my self look like an ass nomore, since I have EXCLUSIVE to look after n TEAM TEXAS. We going to stay drama free n conquer the world
> *


I COULDNT SAY BETTER MYSELF ONLY DIFFERENCE IS IM LEGIONS


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TEXAS MUTHA FUCKKA THATS WHERE I STAY!!!!!!!!!
TEAM TEXAS TAKIN OVER FOR THE 08!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Feb 20 2008, 06:24 PM~9989976
> *I COULDNT SAY BETTER MYSELF ONLY DIFFERENCE IS IM LEGIONS
> *



Dont matter bro legion and all clubs i have much respect for but TEAM TEXAS IS WHAT I REPP TO THE FULLEST


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 07:25 PM~9989992
> *Dont matter bro legion and all clubs i have much respect for but TEAM TEXAS IS WHAT I REPP TO THE FULLEST
> *


SAME HERE BRO SAME HERE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Just wait till yall see our new club colors


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 08:25 PM~9989992
> *Dont matter bro legion and all clubs i have much respect for but TEAM TEXAS IS WHAT I REPP TO THE FULLEST
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 07:21 PM~9989950
> *I dont get mad no more homie, i will control my anger. I cant make my self look like an ass nomore, since I have EXCLUSIVE to look after n TEAM TEXAS. We going to stay drama free n conquer the world
> *


omg. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2008, 07:40 PM~9990118
> *omg. :0
> *


bicth your moving to fresno.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 20 2008, 07:41 PM~9990131
> *bicth your moving to fresno.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

just to be in spirit of thangs!!

new tee coming this week!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 20 2008, 07:42 PM~9990147
> *just to be in spirit of thangs!!
> 
> new tee coming this week!!!
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 20 2008, 07:43 PM~9990160
> *
> *


lsb in indiana. ohh shit.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 20 2008, 07:42 PM~9990147
> *just to be in spirit of thangs!!
> 
> new tee coming this week!!!
> ...


how much shipped :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 20 2008, 08:47 PM~9990200
> *how much shipped :biggrin:
> *


$20 shipped! full tagged and labled! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yay!
team texas go!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 08:50 PM~9990767
> *yay!
> team texas go!
> *


damn i never knew you was a cheer leader lol wuz up bro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 20 2008, 07:59 PM~9990855
> *damn i never knew you was a cheer leader lol wuz up bro
> *


did a lil bit back in high school...


no ****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 08:47 PM~9991364
> *did a lil bit back in high school...
> all ****
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 20 2008, 06:21 PM~9989950
> *I dont get mad no more homie, i will control my anger. I cant make my self look like an ass nomore, since I have EXCLUSIVE to look after n TEAM TEXAS. We going to stay drama free n conquer the world
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 09:47 PM~9991364
> *did a lil bit back in high school...
> no ****
> *


damn i would have but it is hard to be on the field and cheer at the same time lol


----------



## Mr. Madness (Oct 23, 2007)

PEOPLE CAN GET SHOT FOR THIS...........! LIKE 2PAC N' BIGGY! "CALIFORNIA LOVE"


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 21 2008, 12:48 AM~9992563
> *damn i would have but it is hard to be on the field and cheer at the same time lol
> *


d how many tx peeps yo got pullin them WMW parts..so to say.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Madness_@Feb 20 2008, 11:20 PM~9992849
> *PEOPLE CAN GET SHOT FOR THIS...........! LIKE 2PAC N' BIGGY! "CALIFORNIA LOVE"
> *


PLEASE LEAVE THAT GANGSTER SHIT OUT OF HERE! WE LOWRIDERS NOT CHOLOS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2008, 08:13 PM~9989864
> *Slow down homie. One of these days they will make it to vegas.
> *


i did make it to Vegas! Remember the black guy! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 21 2008, 09:16 AM~9994582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

WHATS UP TEXAS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 21 2008, 09:06 AM~9994499
> *i did make it to Vegas! Remember the black guy! :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: My bad homie. I member now. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 21 2008, 08:12 AM~9994214
> *PLEASE LEAVE THAT GANGSTER SHIT OUT OF HERE! WE LOWRIDERS NOT CHOLOS
> *


X2


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 06:32 PM~9981369
> *PLUS THE PEOPLE THAT STARTED THAT AND SOME POEPLE THAT WERE THE FIRST TO START THAT ONE =DONT COME AROUND THAT MUCH.
> 
> SO PRETTY MUCH IS
> ...


:angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Feb 21 2008, 08:35 PM~9998843
> *:angry:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hey homie anything new on your bike for this year


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo!!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 21 2008, 06:37 PM~9998863
> *hey homie anything new on your bike for this year
> *


naw i think im retierd it


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Feb 21 2008, 08:38 PM~9998870
> *naw i think im retierd it
> *


oh yea...then sell me your seat :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 21 2008, 06:40 PM~9998886
> *oh yea...then sell me your seat :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :ugh: :nono: :loco: :rofl:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Feb 21 2008, 08:49 PM~9998975
> *:twak:  :ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  :rofl:
> *



damm im never going to convience u to sell me that seat right...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 21 2008, 06:52 PM~9999003
> *damm im never going to convience u to sell me that seat right...
> *


nope NEVER ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Feb 21 2008, 06:59 PM~9999069
> *nope NEVER ahahahahahahahahahahahah
> *



post pics of the seat


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 21 2008, 07:13 PM~9999208
> *post pics of the seat
> *


NEVER hahahahahah..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Feb 21 2008, 07:16 PM~9999254
> *NEVER hahahahahah..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




ASS CLOWN


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 21 2008, 08:13 PM~9999208
> *post pics of the seat
> *



is that the seat he bought from deathdealer


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 21 2008, 07:17 PM~9999264
> *ASS CLOWN
> *


lol i dont have batterys on my camara...ill try yo get some tomorow and ill take some tomorow


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 8 2008, 10:07 AM~9638456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Feb 21 2008, 07:17 PM~9999272
> *is that the seat he bought from deathdealer
> *



I THINK SO


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up TEXASanyone need any custom parts :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

check out our 08 kickoff tee designs! visit my mysapce link below!

just for layitlow 20 shipped!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice designs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 23 2008, 05:39 PM~10013235
> *check out our 08 kickoff tee designs! visit my mysapce link below!
> 
> just for layitlow 20 shipped!
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 23 2008, 04:39 PM~10013235
> *check out our 08 kickoff tee designs! visit my mysapce link below!
> 
> just for layitlow 20 shipped!
> ...



Nice shirts homie.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SEE YOU THERE




> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 23 2008, 03:36 PM~10012943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice bro


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey I have a shirt like that one. Actually I have about 8 shirts I have to ship all over. Plus I had some here local. Those are bad ass where did he get that shirt ?




> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 24 2008, 06:13 PM~10019694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice looking shirts  :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 25 2008, 01:41 PM~10026129
> *nice looking shirts   :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks, did yo uget those fenders already?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 08:41 AM~10023635
> *Hey I have a shirt like that one. Actually I have about 8 shirts I have to ship all over. Plus I had some here local. Those are bad ass where did he get that shirt ?
> *



i made them myself, designed them y todo el jale :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 25 2008, 03:07 PM~10026750
> *i made them myself, designed them y todo el jale :roflmao:
> *


Can you make me one! I would like one. Especially in that tight looking TEXAS ORANGE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 04:15 PM~10026820
> *Can you make me one! I would like one. Especially in that tight looking TEXAS ORANGE
> *


check your text messages :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 25 2008, 03:16 PM~10026834
> *check your text messages  :angry:
> *


I DID I REPLIED GUEY......................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 25 2008, 02:50 PM~10026647
> *Thanks, did yo uget those fenders already?
> *


  nope mike still has them.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

T T T


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 23 2008, 05:36 PM~10012943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait. :biggrin: first show of the 2008 season for me


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 26 2008, 07:48 PM~10037861
> *cant wait. :biggrin: first show of the 2008 season for me
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Feb 26 2008, 10:03 PM~10038510
> *
> *


  
now show = less competion


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 26 2008, 09:07 PM~10038551
> *
> now show = less competion
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 07:50 PM~9982080
> *YOU FUCK WITH TEXAS, YOU FUCK WITH THE BEST
> 
> *


YOU DAM SKIPPY....................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 24 2008, 06:13 PM~10019694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADAZZ................


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Feb 26 2008, 11:03 PM~10038510
> *
> *


bring your bike out


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 26 2008, 09:52 PM~10039004
> *bring your bike out
> *



I will someday. Dont worry


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 26 2008, 09:13 PM~10038631
> *BADAZZ................
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 26 2008, 09:52 PM~10039004
> *bring your bike out
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz Up people whats going on


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 05:23 PM~10049001
> *Wuz Up people whats going on
> *


What's up. You got it wrong man I'm from AZ not TX


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that guy needs to be banned :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 07:42 AM~10049113
> *What's up.  You got it wrong man I'm from AZ not TX
> 
> 
> ...



i so wanna put some money to the side and get a custom grill made for tony lol bling bling *****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 28 2008, 08:21 AM~10049258
> *that guy needs to be banned :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 07:42 AM~10049113
> *What's up.  You got it wrong man I'm from AZ not TX
> 
> 
> ...


The topic is KING OF BIKES/TRIKES not, AMERICAS FUNNIEST PICTURES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 11:28 AM~10050307
> *The topic is KING OF BIKES/TRIKES not, AMERICAS FUNNIEST PICTURES
> *


ZZZZZING!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 11:28 AM~10050307
> *The topic is KING OF BIKES/TRIKES not, AMERICAS FUNNIEST PICTURES
> *


ownedddd


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 09:42 AM~10049113
> *What's up.  You got it wrong man I'm from AZ not TX
> 
> 
> ...











:0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 19 2008, 11:23 PM~9983065
> *yeah, but probably not.  i hate death dealer :angry: hes the gay
> *


Im late on this post. you freaking bastard


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 28 2008, 06:51 PM~10053406
> *Im late on this post. you freaking bastard
> *


Wuz up dude! Glad you were able to join us


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 28 2008, 07:51 PM~10053406
> *Im late on this post. you freaking bastard
> *


SHUT UP YOU BEEFY SON OF A BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 12:28 PM~10050307
> *The topic is KING OF BIKES/TRIKES not, AMERICAS FUNNIEST PICTURES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 28 2008, 09:57 PM~10053979
> *SHUT UP YOU BEEFY SON OF A BITCH :biggrin:
> *



You like that beef dont you!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP PEOPLE! WHATS GOING ON AROUND THE LONE STAR STATE OF TEXAS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!


YOU CANT EDIT THIS. SCREEN SHOT BITCH!!!!!!!!




WHY YOU QUOTING YOURSELF AND ASKING IF YOU "LIKE THAT BEEF?"


HAHAHAHAAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 07:02 PM~10060485
> *HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!
> YOU CANT EDIT THIS.  SCREEN SHOT BITCH!!!!!!!!
> WHY YOU QUOTING YOURSELF AND ASKING IF YOU "LIKE THAT BEEF?"
> ...


bastard. i edited already. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im comin out hopfully on the 9th.......................see ya in h-town


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

WWW.LONGVIEWCARSHOW.COM


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

ALMOST HERE WE READY




> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 23 2008, 03:36 PM~10012943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i got 3 days to get my bike painted and put together hno: hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 4 2008, 11:41 AM~10085001
> *i got 3 days to get my bike painted and put together hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 hno: :no:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:burn:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 4 2008, 11:51 AM~10085552
> *:0  hno:  :no:
> *


or am i just kiddin :0 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

might just pop in!


> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 23 2008, 05:31 PM~10012916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

never mind I see it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Might make a appearances. 
http://www.google.com/maps?q=5515+S.+Loop+...033&saddr=&rl=1


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 04:19 PM~10105905
> *Might make a appearances.
> http://www.google.com/maps?q=5515+S.+Loop+...033&saddr=&rl=1
> *


shit i hope my work-trip is still on....i would be right there in downtown!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP PEOPLE SEE YALL THIS WEEKEND AT THE SHOW


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 05:44 PM~10106449
> *WUZ UP PEOPLE SEE YALL THIS WEEKEND AT THE SHOW
> *


 :wave: see u there


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 05:02 PM~10060485
> *HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!
> YOU CANT EDIT THIS.  SCREEN SHOT BITCH!!!!!!!!
> WHY YOU QUOTING YOURSELF AND ASKING IF YOU "LIKE THAT BEEF?"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Mar 7 2008, 08:09 AM~10111628
> *
> *



Wuz up guey


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

aqui nomas


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

2 more days


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Would anyone role out/


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 01:01 PM~10121322
> *Would anyone role out/
> *


if it was in El Paso I would go.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its not even close to being ready. I just got bored :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 02:21 PM~10121893
> *Its not even close to being ready. I just got bored :biggrin:
> *


oh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2008, 03:23 PM~10121906
> *oh
> *


flyer looks good though. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 02:23 PM~10121908
> *flyer looks good though. :dunno:
> *


yea but it would be nice to include some pics of the bikes in the club? :dunno:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 04:23 PM~10121908
> *flyer looks good though. :dunno:
> *


no it sucks!!!! :0 


















j/k looks nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 8 2008, 03:23 PM~10121906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i try. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 04:29 PM~10121933
> *gotcha still in progresso. Dont even know if it will ever happen.
> i try. :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 9 2008, 02:09 AM~10125126
> *:|
> *


fucker


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

GREAT SHOW



> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 23 2008, 03:36 PM~10012943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 28 2008, 06:21 PM~10049258
> *that guy needs to be banned :uh:
> *


hater :twak: 


:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Thee Artistics Texas chapter club info. You can contact Jaun Hernadez or myself Sam 806_283-5746. We accept speacial intrest to radicals. Projects ok but you will not be a full member till you show your completed project. No membership fees or dues. Required to show as whole 1 show per yr as designated. If you would like more info on contacts for other states or would like to start your our chapter in a state not ready established visit Thee Artistics thread and contact Chilly Willy (Art).


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 08:40 AM~10150414
> *Thee Artistics Texas chapter club info. You can contact Jaun Hernadez or myself Sam  806_283-5746.  We accept speacial intrest to radicals. Projects ok but you will not be a full member till you show your completed project. No membership fees or dues. Required to show as whole 1 show per yr as designated. If you would like more info on contacts for other states visit the Artistis thread.
> *


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 10:40 AM~10150414
> *Thee Artistics Texas chapter club info. You can contact TEXAS CHAPTER PRESIDENT  Jaun Hernadez (817)349-5249 or myself Sam  806_283-5746.  We accept special interest to radicals. Projects ok but you will not be a full member till you show your completed project. No membership fees or dues. Required to show as whole 1 show per yr as designated. If you would like more info on contacts for other states or would like to start your our chapter in a state not ready established visit Thee Artistics thread and contact Chilly Willy (Art).
> *


 :biggrin: I heard that after 30 years Texas Artistics might be open to vehicle. :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

any bike shops in houstin where i can accessories


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

any bike shops in houstin where i can accessories


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

any bike shops in houstin where i can accessories


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x3


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 01:41 PM~10151935
> *any bike shops in houstin where i can accessories
> *


shorty's.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 03:30 PM~10152291
> *shorty's.
> *


cool....adress.....feling dumb for forgetting that one lol.....got alot inventory?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 03:30 PM~10152291
> *shorty's.
> *


cool....adress.....feling dumb for forgetting that one lol.....got alot inventory?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 02:39 PM~10152362
> *cool....adress.....feling dumb for forgetting that one lol.....got alot inventory?
> *


dont have address off the top of my head, or the phone number :angry: 
pretty sure that they dont want me giving out their cell numbers.

i can tell you how to get there. what part of town you in?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SHORTY's Hydraulics # 713-880-3119.

Just dropped my truck off :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 12 2008, 04:29 PM~10152705
> *SHORTY's Hydraulics # 713-880-3119.
> 
> Just dropped my truck off  :0
> *


They sell bike parts


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 02:36 PM~10152745
> *They sell bike parts
> *



yes sir


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 01:41 PM~10151935
> *any bike shops in houstin where i can accessories
> *


enriques at the corner of 75th st and harrisburg largest inventory of lowriderbikes in houston. in the southeast.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 12 2008, 06:12 PM~10153310
> *enriques at the corner of 75th st and harrisburg largest inventory of lowriderbikes in houston. in the southeast.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 12 2008, 03:29 PM~10152705
> *SHORTY's Hydraulics # 713-880-3119.
> 
> Just dropped my truck off  :0
> *


down the street go to go see what you working with :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

didnt see no truck.....but found it....i was more in awe over the pesco stlye setup in the show room......houston is lucky to have a lowrider shop like shortys walk ointment and get what you need......going back on sat


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

didnt see no truck.....but found it....i was more in awe over the pesco stlye setup in the show room......houston is lucky to have a lowrider shop like shortys walk ointment and get what you need......going back on sat


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 12 2008, 06:12 PM~10153310
> *enriques at the corner of 75th st and harrisburg largest inventory of lowriderbikes in houston. in the southeast.
> *


going have to stop by tommarrow.....got their number


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 05:53 PM~10153564
> *didnt see no truck.....but found it....i was more in awe over the pesco stlye setup in the show room......houston is lucky to have a lowrider shop like shortys walk ointment and get what you need......going back on sat
> *


but he is too expensive
ill rather go to marcustoms.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 12 2008, 06:59 PM~10153603
> *but he is too expensive
> ill rather go to marcustoms.
> *


prices where a bit high...had what i wanted....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 06:10 PM~10153688
> *prices where a bit high...had what i wanted....
> *


by the way im refering to hydraulics not bike parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Tell you guys what though. I will over pay just for the atmosphere. Its not every day do I see a lowrider bike shop fully stocked up.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 12 2008, 07:11 PM~10153696
> *by the way im refering to hydraulics not bike parts
> *


i dnot know to many peeps who make pesco stlye pumps from scratch.....simular to the ones in the lrm issue that showed reds one....nice!!!!!!makes me wannt to sale ,y black magic pump for one!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 07:12 PM~10153707
> *Tell you guys what though. I will over pay just for the atmosphere. Its not every day do I see a lowrider bike shop fully stocked up.
> *


fully stocked! cool lil show room...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10153785
> *i dnot know to many peeps who make pesco stlye pumps from scratch.....simular to the ones in the lrm issue  that showed reds one....nice!!!!!!makes me wannt to sale ,y black magic pump for one!
> *


your talking about the shorty line of veterano pumps?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 12 2008, 07:34 PM~10153855
> *your talking about the shorty line of veterano pumps?
> *


that be the one


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 12 2008, 04:59 PM~10153603
> *but he is too expensive
> ill rather go to marcustoms.
> *



YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET. THE QUALITY. SHORTY IS THE BEST IN TEXAS.

Enriquez is very expensive i went there this past weekend, he had one of those replica wal-mart schiwns that were at wal-mart for $80. he wanted $215 for it. FUCK ENRIQUEZ BIKE SHOP


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

the wife will wrk more wit u on the price then he will.....but they do carry a lot of stuff n there.....i told him dat sumbody sent me b4 and he got all excited we were n there.....i got sum free stuff dat day


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

wish you woulda told me you were there. i woulda came up there. what side of town you on?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 12 2008, 06:51 PM~10153970
> *YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET. THE QUALITY. SHORTY IS THE BEST IN TEXAS.
> 
> Enriquez is very expensive i went there this past weekend, he had one of those replica wal-mart schiwns that were at wal-mart for $80. he wanted $215 for it. FUCK ENRIQUEZ BIKE SHOP
> *


marc does good shit too, bad ass weld not no hack jobs. plus he does paint, interior ,electrical, etc


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 12 2008, 07:23 PM~10154227
> *marc does good shit too, bad ass weld not no hack jobs. plus he does paint, interior ,electrical, etc
> *


he does do good work. i miss the good old days. when he used to do all that shit out of his garage for free. :cheesy: but that was like 15 years ago


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 07:36 PM~10154356
> *he does do good work.  i miss the good old days.  when he used to do all that shit out of his garage for free. :cheesy: but that was like 15 years ago
> *


 :0 must of payed off


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 12 2008, 07:37 PM~10154368
> *:0  must of payed off
> *


thats how he learned all that shit. by guinea pigging our stuff. shit, my first custom frame was made at his house. and was stolen from there too. :angry: and his dad is the shit!!! got more love for that man than i do my own father.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 08:47 PM~10154462
> *thats how he learned all that shit.  by guinea pigging our stuff.  shit, my first custom frame was made at his house.  and was stolen from there too. :angry: and his dad is the shit!!!  got more love for that man than i do my own father.
> *


ouch


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10154227
> *marc does good shit too, bad ass weld not no hack jobs. plus he does paint, interior ,electrical, etc
> *



Then why you didnt take your stroller to him, i mean pedal car


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 02:47 PM~10160617
> *Then why you didnt take your stroller to him, i mean pedal car
> *


because sa rollerz does lowrider shit not trucker shit and he only painted it :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 13 2008, 03:54 PM~10161380
> *because sa rollerz does lowrider shit not trucker shit and he only painted it :uh:
> *



So why you talking about marcustoms for LAYITLOW is a lowrider forum NOT a TRUCKER forum. SHORTY IS LOWRIDING


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10162287
> *So why you talking about marcustoms for LAYITLOW is a lowrider forum NOT a TRUCKER forum. SHORTY IS LOWRIDING
> *


he does hydraulics, just not alot because most people in houston have bags. and i was talking about the paint style, you know like the one on your old truck


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 12 2008, 08:23 PM~10154227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not primarily what you were talking about.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh: 



> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 13 2008, 04:54 PM~10161380
> *because sa rollerz does lowrider shit not trucker shit and he only painted it :uh:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 13 2008, 06:12 PM~10162348
> *he does hydraulics, just not alot because most people in houston have bags. and i was talking about the paint style, you know like the one on your old truck
> *



Thats why I sold it, BAGS ARE FOR ****.

LOWRIDING IS THE WAY OF LIFE, NOT A SPORT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so you sayin back then you where a ***.. :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 08:30 PM~10163471
> *so you sayin back then you where a ***.. :0
> *



lol. My bad.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...tyle/index.html

OUR BIKE ON LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.COM


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...eler/index.html



> *Mike began the build by filling in and molding the frame and fenders. He also built custom twisted handlebars with a tribal cut and engraved forks. *


2 D Grave had engraved forks?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2008, 02:26 PM~10175848
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...eler/index.html
> 
> 2 D Grave had engraved forks?
> *


NOPE, I never payed attention to that. Good looking out. 

SO WHO IS GOING TO HIT UP THE GOLD RUSH TOUR IN AUGUST


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Pm me your address, that way I can send a donation to yall guys. Since we stay down here. I will make and mail a donation for Legions Bike Club from EXCLUSIVE car n bike club 




> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 17 2008, 03:03 PM~10189636
> *LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

HYPNOTIZED CUSTOM CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 28th!!!
more info coming soon!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey guys post up all the show in TX coming up.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

AUG.9th SHOW N'SHINE CAR SHOW LONGVIEW, TEXAS

WWW.LONGVIEWCARSHOW.COM


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ON MY WAY TO DFW THIS WEEKEND! WHATS CRACKIN!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 19 2008, 09:56 AM~10204701
> *AUG.9th  SHOW N'SHINE CAR SHOW LONGVIEW, TEXAS
> 
> WWW.LONGVIEWCARSHOW.COM
> *


so are they doing anything


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ok


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 20 2008, 06:44 PM~10217161
> *so are they doing anything
> *


thiers one this weekend!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

*



Originally posted by show-bound@Mar 12 2008, 10:40 AM~10150414
Thee Artistics Texas chapter club info. You can contact Jaun Hernadez or myself Sam  806_283-5746.  We accept speacial intrest to radicals. Projects ok but you will not be a full member till you show your completed project. No membership fees or dues. Required to show as whole 1 show per yr as designated. If you would like more info on contacts for other states or would like to start your our chapter in a state not ready established visit Thee Artistics thread and contact Chilly Willy (Art).


Click to expand...

*

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 08:36 PM~10217872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


meh. I aint beggin nobody lmao. :biggrin: 
serious inquiry's only. :happysad:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2008, 08:44 PM~10217946
> *meh. I aint beggin nobody lmao. :biggrin:
> serious inquiry's only. :happysad:
> *


not a recruitment! 

just putting the info out there on how to join :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP TEXAS...........................................................................

Mna its GOOD FRIDAY and Im at work, so what is everyone else doing for good friday?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 20 2008, 04:44 PM~10217161
> *so are they doing anything
> *


YES WE ARE. IT'S ARE ANNULE CAR SHOW WE HAVE EVERY YEAR IN AUG.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 21 2008, 08:20 AM~10221193
> *YES WE ARE. IT'S ARE ANNULE CAR SHOW WE HAVE EVERY YEAR IN AUG.
> *


i was talking about sponsors did any of the other bike place do anything yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2008, 09:41 AM~10221595
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 21 2008, 08:32 AM~10221548
> *i was talking about sponsors did any of the other bike place do anything yet?
> *


bines is very interested he's looking over the sponser packet now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 21 2008, 09:58 AM~10221704
> *bones is very very interested
> *


ok well like i said it is dumb to have 2 online bike shops sponsoring so if they fall through hit me up


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it's not really dumb know one will really know or care for that matter. here is our last years sponsers


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

besides bones has a store in NY. so it dosent have to be two on line shops


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

on my way to big D ...me and juan going out SAT night anyone wanna kick let me know


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 06:08 PM~10217706
> *thiers one this weekend!
> *


is lone star brand intrested in sponsering our car show??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 21 2008, 10:59 AM~10221720
> *ok well like i said it is dumb to have 2 online bike shops sponsoring so if they fall through hit me up
> *


yall dont do the same shit. you do custom faced.

he sells china parts.

it can work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 21 2008, 08:44 AM~10221609
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 21 2008, 11:07 AM~10221787
> *on my way to big D ...me and juan going out SAT night anyone wanna kick let me know
> *


Damn it fort worth not dallas


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2008, 01:42 PM~10222611
> *yall dont do the same shit. you do custom faced.
> 
> he sells china parts.
> ...


Bite your tounge everything comes out of this store Face, twist, wood, In a shop I own and run with employees  ......and a full line of the china parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 21 2008, 01:05 PM~10222864
> *Bite your tounge everything comes out of this store Face, twist, wood, In a shop I own and run with employees   ......and a full line of the china parts
> *


ohhh shit never mind I just got served.


oh and

HIT ME UP FOOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 21 2008, 11:05 AM~10222864
> *Bite your tounge everything comes out of this store Face, twist, wood, In a shop I own and run with employees   ......and a full line of the china parts
> *



yeah, we know you hungry


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 14 2008, 06:23 AM~10165674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 21 2008, 01:44 PM~10223156
> *yeah, we know you hungry
> *


hungry for a wack bike. ohh good drop ems here

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

30 years of Lowriding


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for the haters cough cough TonyO cough cough. LMAO j/p


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Mar 21 2008, 12:46 PM~10223167
> *DAMN :cheesy:
> *


i know that is a nice pic lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 12:47 AM~10224302
> *i know that is a nice pic lol
> *


You need to start an Indiana King of Bikes topic homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 03:49 PM~10224318
> *You need to start an Indiana King of Bikes topic homie :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


damn that will be one of the deadest topic on LIL :biggrin: mid-west only has a a couple worth talking about


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2008, 02:43 PM~10224293
> *TTT for the haters cough cough TonyO cough cough. LMAO j/p
> *


HE SI A HATER, ONLY CAUSE HE OWNS LIKE ALL THE BIKES THAT COMES OUT OF ARIZONA. IF HE THINKS THEY HAVE IT ON LOCK, WHY THEY DIDNT BRING ANY BIKES TO COMPETE IN HOUSTON LAST YEAR??????????? ANYWAYS IM NOT GOING TO START SHIT AND GET A ARGUMENT GOING LIKE HE WANT ME TO, SO I KNOW TEXAS HAS ON LOCK. I GUESS WE WILL SETTLE IT AFTER VEGAS IS DONE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 01:28 AM~10224558
> *HE SI A HATER, ONLY CAUSE HE OWNS LIKE ALL THE BIKES THAT COMES OUT OF ARIZONA. IF HE THINKS THEY HAVE IT ON LOCK, WHY THEY DIDNT BRING ANY BIKES TO COMPETE IN HOUSTON LAST YEAR??????????? ANYWAYS IM NOT GOING TO START SHIT AND GET A ARGUMENT GOING LIKE HE WANT ME TO, SO I KNOW TEXAS HAS ON LOCK. I GUESS WE WILL SETTLE IT AFTER VEGAS IS DONE
> *


TX dont got shit on lock right now. Trike of the year is from AZ/CA, 2nd place TOTY was from AZ, 3rd place TOTY was from CA

1st place BOTY was from FL and 2nd place was from AZ. you guys trailed with 3rd :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 01:28 AM~10224558
> *HE SI A HATER, ONLY CAUSE HE OWNS LIKE ALL THE BIKES THAT COMES OUT OF ARIZONA. IF HE THINKS THEY HAVE IT ON LOCK, WHY THEY DIDNT BRING ANY BIKES TO COMPETE IN HOUSTON LAST YEAR??????????? ANYWAYS IM NOT GOING TO START SHIT AND GET A ARGUMENT GOING LIKE HE WANT ME TO, SO I KNOW TEXAS HAS ON LOCK. I GUESS WE WILL SETTLE IT AFTER VEGAS IS DONE
> *


TX dont got shit on lock right now. Trike of the year is from AZ/CA, 2nd place TOTY was from AZ, 3rd place TOTY was from CA

1st place BOTY was from FL and 2nd place was from AZ. you guys trailed with 3rd :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 03:32 PM~10224584
> *TX dont got shit on lock right now.  Trike of the year is from AZ/CA, 2nd place TOTY was from AZ, 3rd place TOTY was from CA
> 
> 1st place BOTY was from FL and 2nd place was from AZ.  you guys trailed with 3rd :dunno:
> *


That still doesnt answer my question.......................... That information will change, if you really think AZ has it on lock then thats what you think. I have my own opinion. Has AZ ever had 5 photoshoots make the LRM back to back in a row??????? TEXAS DID IT. Anyways keep your ass in your own topic, cause all those bikes you mention for AZ belong to you


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 01:34 AM~10224598
> *That still doesnt answer my question..........................  That information will change, if you really think AZ has it on lock then thats what you think. I have my own opinion. Has AZ ever had 5 photoshoots make the LRM back to back in a row??????? TEXAS DID IT. Anyways keep your ass in your own topic, cause all those bikes you mention for AZ belong to you*


Back to back side to side pancake whoc ares Paz brothers took 5 features by themselves. 


:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 03:37 PM~10224608
> *Back to back side to side pancake  whoc ares  Paz brothers took 5 features by themselves.
> :roflmao:
> *



WELL SUCK THEIR [email protected]#! THEN. NOT BACK TO BACK THOUGH. Anyways im done here cause the day you bring those bikes down here and take nuts then you can call yourself whatever you want peace


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 01:40 AM~10224636
> *WELL SUCK THEIR [email protected]#! THEN. NOT BACK TO BACK THOUGH. Anyways im done here cause the day you bring those bikes down here and take nuts then you can call yourself whatever you want peace
> *


I hear Bone Collector is coming for EVERYONE with a bike he likes to call "Bone da bitch" :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 03:43 PM~10224657
> *I hear Bone Collector is coming for EVERYONE with a bike he likes to call "Bone da bitch"  :0
> *


He is from NY dont mater we are talking TEXAS to AZ i mean TonyO


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

NEW PROJECT COMING SOON:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mkay


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 01:57 AM~10224752
> *NEW PROJECT COMING SOON:
> 
> 
> ...


Best Wheels and tires? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP TEXAS, JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH ANOTHER TEXAS BROTHER, AND WE GOT BIG THINGS COMING UP SO STAY IN TOUCH IN THIS TOPIC AS WE POST UP INFO.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 12:27 AM~10227360
> *WUZ UP TEXAS, JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH ANOTHER TEXAS BROTHER, AND WE GOT BUG THINGS COMING UP SO STAY IN TOUCH IN THIS TOPIC AS WE POST UP INFO.
> *


wuz up family how is everything going today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 21 2008, 11:27 PM~10227360
> *WUZ UP TEXAS, JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH ANOTHER TEXAS BROTHER, AND WE GOT BUG THINGS COMING UP SO STAY IN TOUCH IN THIS TOPIC AS WE POST UP INFO.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what ever happend to my answer? from my question?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP TEXAS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2008, 05:32 PM~10224584
> *TX dont got shit on lock right now.  Trike of the year is from AZ/CA, 2nd place TOTY was from AZ, 3rd place TOTY was from CA
> 
> 1st place BOTY was from FL and 2nd place was from AZ.  you guys trailed with 3rd :dunno:
> *


LIST PRIOR YRS STARTING FROM 2000 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2008, 11:58 AM~10229027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how bigs your banner?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 01:16 AM~10232892
> *how bigs your banner?
> *



i think its only a 3ft by 5ft.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mines a 6x3


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how much it cost you guys


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 02:01 AM~10233156
> *how much it cost you guys
> *


mine was 3. 80 a foot sqaure


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 11:16 PM~10232892
> *how bigs your banner?
> *



I CAN COVER MY HOUSE WITH OURS......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 23 2008, 01:05 AM~10233185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 07:29 PM~10236806
> *yea i am going to have  a couple done for chapters and one big one for here 10x4  :biggrin:
> :0
> *


 :0 
how much a foot?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 06:43 PM~10236891
> *:0
> how much a foot?
> *


i have to get teh numbers they just do it buy the job not the foot :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP TEXAS. WAKE UP ITS MONDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 04:00 PM~10240283
> *WUZ UP TEXAS. WAKE UP ITS MONDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


Texans dont work on Mondays :nosad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 07:30 AM~10240648
> *Texans dont work on Mondays :nosad:
> *


 :yes: i'm off on mondays


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

im sorta off...i dont go in to work till 11pm.. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 09:19 AM~10240935
> *:yes:  i'm off on mondays
> *


i wish i was off today :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i wanna be of on the weekends like everyone ealse. monday is boring


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 09:42 AM~10241074
> *i wanna be of on the weekends like everyone ealse. monday is boring
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 08:44 AM~10241086
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


i've been on layitlow all morning bord because everyone is at work


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, show-bound

:wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 09:14 AM~10241238
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Str8crazy80, show-bound
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hi im at work n bored.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz Up people


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 04:51 AM~10249103
> *Wuz Up people
> *


whats up............ all i hear is crickets...... this topic is dead


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 25 2008, 09:29 AM~10250261
> *whats up............  all i hear is crickets...... this topic is dead
> *


No its not, I htink the people that arent scared to say whatever are busy right now.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it'll be ok we'll just keep this topic on top anyways


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

just the begining and far from done


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:0 




> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 25 2008, 11:18 AM~10251126
> *just the begining and far from done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it's a TNT and SHOWTIME METAL POLISHING exclusive :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 25 2008, 11:22 AM~10251169
> *it's a TNT and SHOWTIME METAL POLISHING exclusive :0  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: ALREADY


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LOOKS REAL GOOD. BET IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER IN PERSON.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 09:19 AM~10240935
> *:yes:  i'm off on mondays
> *



me too!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

crazy... now i need to do a sicker fender...
and wtf is holding the forks to the frame??


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Mar 25 2008, 11:56 AM~10251454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that little square screw on the chrome part of neck....by the way hows the fender comming


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 25 2008, 03:13 PM~10253030
> *me too!!
> *


T
T
T
for having mondays off


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT for working even if you have the flu and still working


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 25 2008, 09:09 PM~10256419
> *it looked so good i couldnt git a good picture of it and the chrome is A+++
> that little square screw on the chrome part of neck....by the way hows the fender comming
> *


im working a full-time job now.. so im basically taking everyones stuff i got over there and working on them..im taking your fenders today..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2008, 04:47 AM~10254764
> *crazy... now i need to do a sicker fender...
> and wtf is holding the forks to the frame??
> *


Maybe these are the pics you need to see. He will be bolting the forks using a screw like you see in the original ones


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 25 2008, 11:18 AM~10251126
> *just the begining and far from done
> 
> 
> ...


thats badazz :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

THANKS


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you didnt cut your self putn them on did you ?
ther sharp. uffin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 26 2008, 12:27 PM~10260505
> *THANKS
> *


  ....and you said your not even half-way done with it :cheesy:...its a small bike but there so many things that can be done to it(cant wait to see whut else you got planned for it)...  ...looks good so-far though...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 12:35 PM~10260571
> *you didnt cut your self putn them on did you ?
> ther sharp. uffin:
> *


nope .... but they are sharp


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT for The Republic of Texas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_x8k7azTQMs
Easter


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 01:45 PM~10261215
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=_x8k7azTQMs
> Easter
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

T T T


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

wwwhhoooooo hhhhooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 26 2008, 12:44 PM~10260643
> * ....and you said your not even half-way done with it :cheesy:...its a small bike but there so many things that can be done to it(cant wait to see whut else you got planned for it)...  ...looks good so-far though...
> *


nope i'm far from done i got a front fender and mirrows i'm adding next after that who knows what will come to mind


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 26 2008, 07:22 AM~10258371
> *Maybe these are the pics you need to see.  He will be bolting the forks using a screw like you see in the original ones
> 
> 
> ...


how do the wheel bolt on


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 26 2008, 08:05 PM~10264065
> *nope i'm far from done i got a front fender and mirrows i'm adding next after that who knows what will come to mind
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 26 2008, 09:14 PM~10264643
> *how do the wheel bolt on
> *


the back wheels have lock clips that lock them in place and i still gotta fix the front wheel but it bolts to thoes little white tabs connected to the wheels


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 26 2008, 12:44 PM~10260643
> * ....and you said your not even half-way done with it :cheesy:...its a small bike but there so many things that can be done to it(cant wait to see whut else you got planned for it)...  ...looks good so-far though...
> *


X2............


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T
for late night


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 28 2008, 12:41 AM~10274609
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Mar 30 2008, 02:07 AM~10285666
> *
> *


shit isn't this the guy TonyO always talk about :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's him alright


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

for 2 of u :uh: :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

BUMP FOR TEXAS


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 30 2008, 11:57 AM~10289776
> *BUMP FOR TEXAS
> *


x2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP TEXAS


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 1 2008, 11:50 AM~10307671
> *WUZ UP TEXAS
> *


putting in work on my bike frame


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

were's team texas at???


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 2 2008, 10:30 AM~10316107
> *were's team texas at???
> *



Im working brother.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

helping a homie out^^^


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 01:03 PM~10276901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why are those bars perfectly flat and have no grips? sorry been buggin me from the first time I saw them. :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 2 2008, 04:53 PM~10319319
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


NO T.T.B........... :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 3 2008, 12:25 AM~10323222
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 2 2008, 08:39 PM~10321304
> *NO T.T.B........... :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 3 2008, 06:55 AM~10323850
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT............................................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 3 2008, 03:31 PM~10327523
> *:tongue:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 3 2008, 04:33 PM~10327547
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 2 2008, 10:23 PM~10321819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## savvyKid (Apr 4, 2008)

AWW SHIT


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 2 2008, 04:27 PM~10319104
> *why are those bars perfectly flat and have no grips? sorry been buggin me from the first time I saw them.  :dunno:
> *


i dont know why their flat ask sic. and as far as grips i just havent found any that match


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 4 2008, 02:48 AM~10332045
> *i dont know why their flat ask sic. and as far as grips i just havent found any that match
> *


I was just curious, that's all. Why don't you try to make up a sleeve to fit over the bars that the grips will fit onto nice and tight. Or get a set of custom ones made. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

blah


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 5 2008, 07:46 AM~10341082
> *I was just curious, that's all. Why don't you try to make up a sleeve to fit over the bars that the grips will fit onto nice and tight. Or get a set of custom ones made. :biggrin:
> *


i dont know i'm thinking of gitting some new bars made


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump for the night crew witch is probley not to many peeps


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz up TEXAS! Man those AZ boys think they have things on lock huh! Man they have something coming at them and dont know it. Oh well The way I see it TEXAS is a world of its own. I hope they come down to TEXAS in november so they can go back to AZ screaming TEXAS, TEXAS, TEXAS, TEXAS


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

check out www.shortyfatz.com for all your custom


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 7 2008, 10:43 AM~10355048
> *check out www.shortyfatz.com for all your custom
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

who's going to Belton????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *rabbit*

PM Sent


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 7 2008, 08:45 AM~10354065
> *Wuz up TEXAS! Man those AZ boys think they have things on lock huh! Man they have something coming at them and dont know it. Oh well The way I see it TEXAS is a world of its own. I hope they come down to TEXAS in november so they can go back to AZ screaming TEXAS, TEXAS, TEXAS, TEXAS
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 01:41 PM~10356575
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TonyO, rabbit
> 
> ...


RABBIT dont listen to him bro, team TEXAS will take care of you homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 7 2008, 11:46 PM~10356597
> *RABBIT dont listen to him bro, team TEXAS will take care of you homie
> *


RO Family dont have borders bro fam is fam no matter where they come from


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 7 2008, 01:46 PM~10356597
> *RABBIT dont listen to him bro, team TEXAS will take care of you homie
> *


TOP SECRETE


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

TEAM CALI INVADIN THIS TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 02:48 PM~10356618
> *RO Family dont have borders bro fam is fam no matter where they come from
> *


X2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 01:48 PM~10356618
> *RO Family dont have borders bro fam is fam no matter where they come from
> *



Then hook his ass up, Mr. family man


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 7 2008, 01:50 PM~10356634
> *TEAM CALI  INVADIN THIS TOPIC :biggrin:
> *



GET OUT THIS TOPIC WITH THAT BULLSHIT


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 7 2008, 02:00 PM~10356715
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :guns: :guns:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 7 2008, 05:50 PM~10358621
> *:nicoderm:
> *


X1


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 8 2008, 03:27 PM~10366118
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 8 2008, 04:32 PM~10366159
> *
> *


:angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 8 2008, 03:58 PM~10366319
> *:angry:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump for texas


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

MR RABBIT IS BACK 2 REPRESENT TEAM TEXAS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 9 2008, 11:30 AM~10372962
> *MR RABBIT IS BACK 2 REPRESENT TEAM TEXAS
> *


Welcome back bro. I guess me and you will have to hold the trike class again


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT FOR TEXAS!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 9 2008, 11:50 AM~10373123
> *TTT FOR TEXAS!
> 
> 
> ...



Already homie, those fookers dont know what they are getting into


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

el rey?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 11:50 AM~10373127
> *Already homie, those fookers dont know what they are getting into
> *


who? az?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 11:50 AM~10373127
> *Already homie, those fookers dont know what they are getting into
> *


 :no: NOT A CLUE!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 7 2008, 11:50 PM~10356634
> *
> TEAM AZ INVADIN THIS TOPIC*


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 11:32 AM~10372977
> *Welcome back bro. I guess me and you will have to hold the trike class again
> *


YOU READY KHOW WATHS ON THE OVEN :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 12:21 PM~10373427
> *
> CHEERLEADERS FROM AZ INVADIN THIS TOPIC
> *



Yup already


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 9 2008, 12:22 PM~10373437
> *YOU READY KHOW WATHS ON THE OVEN  :biggrin:
> *



ALREADY KNOW.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 9 2008, 10:22 PM~10373437
> *YOU READY KHOW WATHS ON THE OVEN  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent no reply :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 12:30 PM~10373513
> *PM sent no reply  :dunno:
> *



He dont want your buisness fooker. Team TEXAS taking care of him


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 9 2008, 10:33 PM~10373540
> *He dont want your buisness fooker. Team TEXAS taking care of him
> *



He's supposed to be helping me out with something. He's got something of mine I'm trying to cash in on from Mr 3D


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, TonyO
:wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 9 2008, 10:38 PM~10373572
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Str8crazy80, TonyO
> :wave:
> *


what up mayne? :wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 12:35 PM~10373556
> *He's supposed to be helping me out with something.  He's got something of mine I'm trying to cash in on from Mr 3D
> *



I thought you had cleared that up homie, man handle up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn TonyO you get fucked more then Jenna Jameson.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 04:47 PM~10374041
> *Damn TonyO you get fucked more then Jenna Jameson.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats good im using that one :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 11:47 PM~10374041
> *Damn TonyO you get fucked more then Jenna Jameson.
> *


OH I know its messed up man but you know what the people that end up doing that to me the most are from TX I can name 3 right now but I ain't callin nobody out.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 01:50 PM~10374067
> *OH I know its messed up man but you know what the people that end up doing that to me the most are from TX I can name 3 right now but I ain't callin nobody out.
> *






:0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

AZ









































AZ

































AZ




























AZ



























AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 02:05 PM~10374174
> *
> AZ -suxs
> AZ -suxs
> ...





:0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 02:03 PM~10374158
> *:0
> *


Why :0 for your member fucked TonyO too. None of my members fuck tonyO outof $$$$. So dont start that shit n I will start your shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 03:50 PM~10374067
> *OH I know its messed up man but you know what the people that end up doing that to me the most are from TX I can name 3 right now but I ain't callin nobody out.
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 02:05 PM~10374174
> *
> AZ-sucks
> AZ-sucks
> ...




texas swallows
texas swallows
texas swallows
texas swallows










































And texas swallows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 02:41 PM~10374457
> *texas swallows
> texas swallows
> texas swallows
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 10 2008, 12:44 AM~10374484
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


Dont get mad bROtha you're still fam


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 9 2008, 02:41 PM~10374457
> *texas sucks by girls tits
> texas sucks by girls tits
> texas sucks by girls tits
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Apr 9 2008, 04:51 PM~10374535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

so a girls tits suck on you....interesting.
I dont know what is in the water but this I have to see!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 10 2008, 01:24 AM~10374805
> *so a girls tits suck on you....interesting.
> I dont know what is in the water but this I have to see!!!!
> *


They like suckin on his DTs (dog titties) :roflmao:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 02:46 PM~10374496
> *Dont get mad bROtha  you're still fam
> *


NOT MAD AT YOU TONY BUT YOUR AZ NEADS TO KEEP IT COOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 10 2008, 01:27 AM~10374836
> *NOT MAD AT YOU TONY BUT YOUR AZ NEADS TO KEEP IT COOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We're not as bad as your main cheerleader Drop Em


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 03:30 PM~10374867
> *We're not as bad as your main cheerleader Drop Em
> *


NEAD TO CHEER FOR MY BOY DROP EM TEAM SUPORT :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 8 2008, 08:53 PM~10368275
> *:tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

want to invite ALL MY WEST TEXAS FAM TO JOIN US!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This is for you Drop Em accusing me of not workin on shit I work on more shit than that asshole Str8Clown'n here's me bending a couple of crowns after work today


















:angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHUT UP TEXAS!!?..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 07:46 PM~10376813
> *This is for you Drop Em accusing me of not workin on shit I work on more shit than that asshole Str8Clown'n  here's me bending a couple of crowns after work today
> 
> 
> ...


amn you can not keep my name out your mouth lmfao and i am the asshole hmmm :loco:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 04:20 PM~10380017
> *amn you can not keep my name out your mouth lmfao and i am the asshole hmmm  :loco:
> *


yeah pretty much


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 06:46 PM~10376813
> *This is for you Drop Em accusing me of not workin on shit I work on more shit than that asshole Str8Clown'n  here's me bending a couple of crowns after work today
> 
> 
> ...



I was reffering to bikes bitch not parts. FRAMES THAT YOU ACTUALLY HELPED AND GOT DIRTY.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Apr 10 2008, 07:37 AM~10380080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Where my texans?!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 01:00 PM~10382121
> *Where my texans?!!
> 
> 
> ...


working lol :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 12:01 PM~10382127
> *working lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 10 2008, 01:02 PM~10382139
> *:0
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 12:00 PM~10382121
> *Where my texans?!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 10 2008, 12:36 PM~10382392
> *:wave:
> *


Whut You Up To mayne?!.. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 12:00 PM~10382121
> *Where my texans?!!
> 
> 
> ...


***** WE'S CHILLIN IN SOUTH SIDE OF AWUSTIN BABY.............. :nicoderm:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

bigg props to pedro's FREDDY'S REVENGE of LEGIONS for his feature in the june issue of lrm......... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 10 2008, 03:10 PM~10383801
> *bigg props to pedro's FREDDY'S REVENGE of LEGIONS for his feature in the june issue of lrm......... :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 10 2008, 03:03 PM~10383738
> ****** WE'S CHILLIN IN SOUTH SIDE OF DEL VALLE BABY.............. :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 03:30 PM~10384017
> *:biggrin:
> *


THAT WORKS.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 10 2008, 03:10 PM~10383801
> *bigg props to pedro's FREDDY'S REVENGE of LEGIONS for his feature in the june issue of lrm......... :thumbsup:
> *



:0 ANOTHER TEXAS FEATURE, WE HOT


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I wish I were Texican! Im depressed now. Im just a white boy.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 10 2008, 07:12 PM~10385992
> *I wish I were Texican! Im depressed now. Im just a white boy.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA............... I LUV THAT WITE BOY...........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 10 2008, 07:45 AM~10380117
> *I was reffering to bikes bitch not parts. FRAMES THAT YOU ACTUALLY HELPED AND GOT DIRTY.
> 
> 
> ...


is that sic? :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 10 2008, 08:12 PM~10385992
> *I wish I were Texican! Im depressed now. Im just a white boy.
> *


lmfao i know it sucks being a white boy lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 10 2008, 10:41 PM~10387946
> *is that sic?  :0
> *


He was working me like a freakin slave that day.............. he an ass


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 06:40 AM~10389206
> *TTT...
> *



Wuz Up RAY! Whats the damn deal


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 11 2008, 06:41 AM~10389212
> *Wuz Up RAY! Whats the damn deal
> *


nun much mayne...jus waitin for the weekend to come :biggrin: ..
whut you up to?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 06:49 AM~10389278
> *nun much mayne...jus waitin for the weekend to come :biggrin: ..
> whut you up to?
> *



Puttin in work man, I took 2 sick days from work this weekend so I can get ready for Denver. You get those pics i sent you


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 11 2008, 06:54 AM~10389301
> *Puttin in work man, I took 2 sick days from work this weekend so I can get ready for Denver. You get those pics i sent you
> *


thats cool  ...good luck in denver man :thumbsup: ... yup i got them pics :biggrin: ....cant wait to see the bike in person :biggrin: ... you gonna come to the texas heatwave this year in Atx?  ..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm: what up ray......


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

whats up texas


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 11 2008, 11:25 AM~10391168
> *whats up texas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 10:49 AM~10390930
> * :nicoderm: what up ray......
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

tell the fam i said hi


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 11:46 AM~10391307
> *tell the fam i said hi
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i need a chapter of STR8 CLOWN'N in TEXAS :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 12:21 PM~10391587
> *damn i need a chapter of STR8 CLOWN'N in TEXAS  :nicoderm:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2008, 01:23 PM~10391613
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 11 2008, 01:38 PM~10391754
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i need some family down there :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 12:45 PM~10391824
> *yea i need some family down there  :biggrin:
> *


JUST A JOKE :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 11 2008, 01:47 PM~10391842
> *JUST A JOKE :biggrin:
> *


i know i just fucking around :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 01:48 PM~10391846
> *i know i just fucking around  :biggrin:
> *



no he wasn't stop lying :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 01:54 PM~10391903
> *
> no he wasn't stop lying :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: SHHHHHHHHH


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 12:48 PM~10391846
> *i know i just fucking around  :biggrin:
> *


DO I GET FREE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 11 2008, 02:37 PM~10392303
> *DO I GET FREE PARTS  :biggrin:
> *


yea if you buy the new fork i just had cut you get a free sprocket :0


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 01:40 PM~10392330
> *yea if you buy the new fork i just had cut you get a free sprocket :0
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 11 2008, 02:42 PM~10392349
> *
> *


go look in my WICKED topic


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 02:56 PM~10392500
> *:biggrin:
> *


i take care of the homies :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 02:58 PM~10392523
> *i take care of the homies :biggrin:
> *


i c


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 03:01 PM~10392559
> *i c
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 19 2008, 06:00 PM~9981137
> *Its about time you make a new topic about TEXAS! We done showed them what EXCLUSIVE can do. We putting it down for the SOUTH. TEXAS TAKING OVER.
> 
> 5 PHOTOSHOOTS IN 1 SHOW IN LESS THAN A 6 MONTH SPAND THATS WHAT IM SAYING.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 11 2008, 05:39 PM~10394211
> *:uh:
> *


You been talking down on me on other topic, dont even disrespect on this one bitch, cause you disrespect 1 TEXAS BROTHER is like you clown on the entire TEXAS CREW. So why dont you meet me somewhere and we can settle this 1 on 1


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

$1000 cash on REC


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2008, 06:43 AM~10397412
> *$1000 cash on REC
> *


 :twak: Thats it the dog is getting it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 12 2008, 05:54 AM~10397253
> *You been talking down on me on other topic, dont even disrespect on this one bitch, cause you disrespect 1 TEXAS BROTHER is like you clown on the entire TEXAS CREW. So why dont you meet me somewhere and we can settle this 1 on 1
> *


   :yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2008, 06:48 PM~10375559
> *want to invite ALL MY WEST TEXAS FAM TO JOIN US!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THAT G BOY REC


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 13 2008, 06:49 AM~10403589
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THAT G BOY REC
> *


x2


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 13 2008, 06:07 AM~10403619
> *x2
> *


what up d !! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

MY NEW PLAQUE:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

wussup drop 'em!!?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 14 2008, 06:30 AM~10410692
> *wussup drop 'em!!?
> *



Wuz up homie! Just chillin at work again fool


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 14 2008, 06:38 AM~10410726
> *Wuz up homie!  Just chillin at work again fool
> *


thats cool  ...hows the blazer comin along :biggrin: ?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 14 2008, 06:54 AM~10410792
> *thats cool  ...hows the blazer comin along :biggrin: ?
> *



tight. i should get my chrome this weekend


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 14 2008, 09:45 AM~10411706
> *tight. i should get my chrome this weekend
> *


It Hasn't Been To Any Shows Yet, Has It?!..


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 13 2008, 04:47 PM~10406812
> *MY NEW PLAQUE:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a big caf, you mostly see small one no one ever works out ther legs. nice plaque


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 14 2008, 09:50 AM~10411732
> *It Hasn't Been To Any Shows Yet, Has It?!..
> *



nope. I will debut it in a fresh look hopefully at the gold rush tour in houston


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 10:04 AM~10411866
> *thats a big caf, you mostly see small one no one ever works out ther legs. nice plaque
> *



i work out every once in awhile, when i have time i hit the gym strong


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i been working out every morning when i get out of work at the police gym


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

IM OFF TO H_TOWN AGAIN!!! 1-2 weeks!!!

WHO GOING TO HOOTERS WITH ME!!! I WAS BORED AS FUCK LAST TIMe!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 10:39 PM~10417523
> *IM OFF TO H_TOWN AGAIN!!! 1-2 weeks!!!
> 
> WHO GOING TO HOOTERS WITH ME!!! I WAS BORED AS FUCK LAST TIMe!
> *


???????????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 09:39 PM~10417523
> *IM OFF TO H_TOWN AGAIN!!! 1-2 weeks!!!
> 
> WHO GOING TO HOOTERS WITH ME!!! I WAS BORED AS FUCK LAST TIMe!
> *


if i was down there i would


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 15 2008, 01:28 AM~10419081
> *if i was down there i would
> *


shit dog we would need the 50 piece!!!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

thats shit would be gonners!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 01:03 AM~10419229
> *shit dog we would need the 50 piece!!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: an a pitcher or 2 of beer


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 14 2008, 08:39 PM~10417523
> *IM OFF TO H_TOWN AGAIN!!! 1-2 weeks!!!
> 
> WHO GOING TO HOOTERS WITH ME!!! I WAS BORED AS FUCK LAST TIMe!
> *


Let me know when you get here, we can hook up the rest of the gong ang drink a couple of beers


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

wish i lived closer to houston


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 15 2008, 08:31 AM~10419803
> *Let me know when you get here, we can hook up the rest of the gong ang drink a couple of beers
> *


For sure!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 07:09 AM~10419950
> *For sure!
> *



They just opened up a new hooters down here close by the house too


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 15 2008, 09:12 AM~10419966
> *They just opened up a new hooters down here close by the house too
> *


i will be off of 610 and s main in the medical district


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Apr 15 2008, 08:12 AM~10419966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats better :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 15 2008, 10:29 AM~10420424
> *too far :uh:
> thats better :cheesy:
> *


i dont beliee theres one in that area?????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 10:02 AM~10420645
> *i dont beliee theres one in that area?????
> *


nope. but there is one about 15 minutes north of there. near my house :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!  
e
x
a
s


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Only two things come out of Texas :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2008, 07:43 AM~10428544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Say TonyO keep it up you ass clown and im going to have you part of my display like this you fooker


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 16 2008, 06:44 PM~10428973
> *Say TonyO keep it up you ass clown and im going to have you part of my display like this you fooker
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

back to the top for texas!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 17 2008, 09:22 AM~10437804
> *back to the top for texas!
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

yall let me know what up to do something...


wheres the flea market at..im hungry and want some of that good stuff!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 19 2008, 07:02 AM~10452577
> *yall let me know what up to do something...
> wheres the flea market at..im hungry and want some of that good stuff!!!
> *


Where you at


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 19 2008, 09:14 AM~10452605
> *Where you at
> *


610 and main


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 19 2008, 07:20 AM~10452622
> *610 and main
> *


PM me your number maybe we can hook up tonight at the hooters or something. Im at work I will be back in town around 6:30 maybe I will take you to look at something people are wondering what new


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 19 2008, 09:26 AM~10452631
> *PM me your number maybe we can hook up tonight at the hooters or something.  Im at work I will be back in town around 6:30 maybe I will take you to look at something people are wondering what new
> *


283-5746

the flea market??????


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 19 2008, 07:38 AM~10452668
> *283-5746
> 
> the flea market??????
> *


THERES ONE ON 59 SOUTH AND FONTANVIEW IS LIKE 10MINUTES FROM WERE U AT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 19 2008, 07:38 AM~10452668
> *283-5746
> 
> the flea market??????
> *



281 , 713, 832, 409, 205, 215, 656 , ?????????????????????????? area code *****


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 19 2008, 09:49 AM~10452697
> *281 , 713, 832, 409, 205, 215, 656 , ?????????????????????????? area code *****
> *


806!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 19 2008, 09:49 AM~10452693
> *THERES ONE ON 59 SOUTH AND FONTANVIEW IS LIKE 10MINUTES FROM WERE U AT
> *


preciate that!!! 


dropem ...just deez call me 
im out...call me give me heads up!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whut up texas!?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 19 2008, 09:52 AM~10452704
> *preciate that!!!
> dropem ...just deez call me... brake me off!
> im out...call me give me some head!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2008, 08:07 PM~10455747
> *:ugh:
> *


dumbbbbbb assss

went to the astros game...

wanda sikes....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

GOING TO SEE THE ROCKETS TOMMARROW!

YEPPIE! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2008, 12:40 AM~10457254
> *dumbbbbbb assss
> 
> went to the astros game...
> ...


wanda sikes. wtf. shes annoying


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 19 2008, 07:26 AM~10452631
> *PM me your number maybe we can hook up tonight at the hooters or something.  Im at work I will be back in town around 6:30 maybe I will take you to look at something people are wondering what new
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2008, 11:33 PM~10463789
> *GOING TO SEE THE ROCKETS TOMMARROW!
> 
> YEPPIE! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


for being houston a big ass city for playoff gae sawww helllllllllllla empty seats!!!!

quiter than a mother!

how yall ganna support your team like that...

anyway got faded than a muthaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, made it what it was...


you cant tell on tv...after half time that bitch was half empty...


meh


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

WHOS READY FOR 97.9 ??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 23 2008, 12:47 AM~10482290
> *WHOS READY FOR 97.9 ??
> *


work schedules a mother! trying to stop by on my way back to houston!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2008, 10:52 PM~10482322
> *work schedules a mother! trying to stop by on my way back to houston!
> *


hope you can make it


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Man I know the slogan goes "Everything's bigger in Texas" but you guys go overboard damn leave these chicks at home :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP TEXAS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2008, 06:48 PM~10375559
> *want to invite ALL MY WEST TEXAS FAM TO JOIN US!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 2 2008, 05:32 AM~10558688
> *WUZ UP TEXAS
> *


Whut It Do Mayne!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

back in houston again..whats cracking


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1313_@May 1 2008, 06:25 PM~10554063
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>CASH PRIZES!!
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1000.00
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2008, 04:46 PM~10624489
> *
> *


damn you are not smart if you want to win the money lol do not tell anyone lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 10 2008, 05:53 PM~10624526
> *damn you are not smart if you want to win the money lol do not tell anyone lol
> *


NO FUN IF THERES NO COMP  

I WILL GET BLOWN AWAY ANYHOW....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2008, 04:55 PM~10624540
> *NO FUN IF THERES NO COMP
> 
> I WILL GET BLOWN AWAY ANYHOW....
> *


thats what it is all about :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T exas
T exas
T exas


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats up TEXAS?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not a damn thing


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 09:23 PM~10639375
> *T exas
> T exas
> T exas
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Another TX chick since everything is bigger there :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 09:39 PM~10639557
> *Another TX chick since everything is bigger there :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


them are the kinds i like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

fuck the chit out them without them complaining....big wet pan de dulce!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 06:34 AM~10640350
> *them are the kinds i like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> fuck the chit out them without them complaining....big wet pan de dulce!!!!!!!!!
> *


Juicy fruit? :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 10:38 PM~10640395
> *Juicy fruit?  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


yes sir re!!!

lmao!

i was the one always taking one for the team!!!! luv thick chicks!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 06:39 AM~10640418
> *yes sir re!!!
> 
> lmao!
> ...












There's another one for ya :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

were is team texas???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 04:10 PM~10646361
> *were is team texas???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hi were is everyone ealse havent seen drop em in a while


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 05:35 PM~10647236
> *hi were is everyone ealse havent seen drop em in a while
> *


he was in here the other day made a post and bounced out :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 02:45 PM~10151954
> *Whats up guys. I just thought I would let you guys know that Thee Artistics Texas chapter is looking for members here in the Fort Worth and surrounding areas. I am the Texas chap prez and would like to welcome anybody who are interested to hit me up for more details. We are a bike club at this moment here in Texas and are looking to expand in the near future. Please understand that we are new club to Texas and that we are still growing. If you have any questions please pm me or you can call me @ (817)349-5249. My name is Juan Hernandez.
> 
> Thank You
> ...



Join the brotherhood 

we got:
*
DFW: 
Juangotti
Ericg
Dre/Lil Dre
Thomas/Israel

Lubbock:
Sam
Skyler

San Antonio:
Rene...

Beaumont
Anthony...
*

We still growing holla at one of us.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

meh


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 04:35 PM~10647236
> *hi were is everyone ealse havent seen drop em in a while
> *



Right here brother, I have been working and taking care of buisness. Fixing to show these AZ boys how TEXAS does it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 15 2008, 04:14 AM~10659721
> *Right here brother, I have been working and taking care of buisness. Fixing to show these AZ boys how TEXAS does it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 03:16 AM~10659722
> *:biggrin:
> *



Wuz up D. Whats crackin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

alot of have alot coming out next month plus now i do custom steering wheels


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 15 2008, 04:14 AM~10659721
> *Right here brother, I have been working and taking care of buisness. Fixing to show these AZ boys how TEXAS does it.
> *



believe that shiznit !!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 15 2008, 04:29 AM~10659810
> *believe that shiznit !!!!
> *


check your phone NOE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt for them texas boyz


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

good morn. team texas :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2008, 10:48 PM~10658034
> *Join the brotherhood
> 
> we got:
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 *WATCH OUT......*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

is going to victoria this week is








i might have somethin new on it hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 15 2008, 10:54 AM~10661131
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 WATCH OUT......
> *


and I got a shirt for you chad.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :angry:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 06:10 PM~10665155
> *and I got a shirt for you chad.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 15 2008, 07:12 PM~10665175
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :angry:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 15 2008, 08:12 PM~10665175
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
Got one for you too homie. :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 06:18 PM~10665220
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Got one for you too homie. :biggrin:
> *


  GOT JOKES LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 07:18 PM~10665220
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Got one for you too homie. :biggrin:
> *


damn no shirt for me


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by customforlife_@May 15 2008, 06:29 PM~10665320
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 15 2008, 08:33 PM~10665350
> *:angry:
> *


lol rabbit i diddnt get a chance to speak with you at the beat show.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 08:20 PM~10665233
> *damn no shirt for me
> *


realy? :cheesy: you wanna join? :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 07:43 PM~10665440
> *realy?  :cheesy:  you wanna join? :cheesy:
> *


nah we would be on jerry springer lmfao club memeber who fight each other online :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 06:42 PM~10665432
> *lol rabbit i diddnt get a chance to speak with you at the beat show.
> *


NEXT TIME HOMIE JUST LOOK FOR RO PASADENA CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 06:43 PM~10665440
> *realy?  :cheesy:  you wanna join? :cheesy:
> *


HA HA HA i like your sig. juan


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT


WUZ UP TEXAS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 15 2008, 06:31 AM~10659957
> *check your phone NOE
> *



phone checked


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 12:43 AM~10675109
> *HA HA HA i like your sig. juan
> *


some advice, stop buying all them schwinns on the schwinn forums and sell what you don't need. if you haven't done anything to them in a few months, you don't need it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: noe_from_texas, 7UP_BIKE

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up my TEXAS boys


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> i will have up some good pic of it in a day or so,, im asking $8,000 O.B.O....or ill let the car go for $6,500 O.B.O ,, BUT if you got a car AND SOME MONEY,, im NOT looking for 4 doors or F.W.D.... e-mail me the info on your car and some pics of it.. or
> call me at 409-995-0809
> or 832-867-3877
> ask for mike or james


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 01:43 AM~10675109
> *HA HA HA i like your sig. juan
> *


I dont remember what it said?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

F texas!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 5 2008, 09:01 PM~10809662
> *F texas!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just passing threw


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2008, 11:03 PM~10860614
> *Just passing threw
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2008, 11:03 PM~10860614
> *Just passing threw
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 20 2008, 02:58 PM~10915400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2008, 11:03 PM~10860614
> *Just passing threw
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....

at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!

This show is also the tour finale for the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR (wegoweb.org).

Bikes Cash Prizes as follows:
Best of Show - $1,000
2nd Place Overall Bike - $500
3rd Place Overall Bike - $250

Best Trike - $500

WEGO Tour Bike Champion - $1,000

This wouldn't have been possible without our Bike Sponsors...Kandy Shop Kustoms and Custom Twisted Parts by DTWIST

Our bike judge at the show will by Isaac, but Overall Winners will be decided by an impartial bike judge (I may just bust out my clipboard and pencial...jk!). We do recommend judging information sheets be made as this will be the most competitive bike show in a long, long time....

Flyers will be posted by this weekend!


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

*Whats up Texas King of Bikes..... Where's the Texas Queen of Bikes? There girls here too, ya know....



Its ok... I officially nominate myself as the first "Texas Queen of Bikes" :biggrin: 



YAY 4 Niki!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

* Go Niki... go Niki.... go Niki... *Does cabbage patch dance* *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

:wave: Hi REC... how ya doing?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 11 2008, 11:32 PM~11069659
> *Whats up Texas King of Bikes..... Where's the Texas Queen of Bikes? There girls here too, ya know....
> Its ok... I officially nominate myself as the first "Texas Queen of Bikes"  :biggrin:
> YAY 4 Niki!! :biggrin:
> *


My lil girl is part of the "Texas Queen of Bikes" She has something coming out


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Awww, thats wonderful REC.... She's our Texas Princess of Bikes....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 12 2008, 12:36 AM~11069673
> *My lil girl is part of the "Texas Queen of Bikes"  She has something coming out
> *


wuz up REC how you doing bro


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 11 2008, 11:32 PM~11069659
> *Whats up Texas King of Bikes..... Where's the Texas Queen of Bikes? There girls here too, ya know....
> Its ok... I officially nominate myself as the first "Texas Queen of Bikes"  :biggrin:
> YAY 4 Niki!! :biggrin:
> *


I guess you n REC;s lil one are the "TEXAS QUEENS"


----------



## ccboxer13 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 19 2008, 07:48 PM~9982056
> *FUCKING WITH TEXAS
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=dKhJdaqf4Vw&feature=related
> *





thats my town.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2008, 01:04 PM~11072087
> *I guess you n REC;s lil one are the "TEXAS QUEENS"
> *




















heres the queen of TEXAS Shelbie 9 yo


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2008, 02:46 PM~11072690
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: FORGOT ABOUT THAT SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TEXAS COMING OUT STRONG


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ill let it slide this time. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2008, 04:46 PM~11072690
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ok, I have to agree, its a lovely bike.... but its not THE Queen of Texas cuz theres more than 1 girl in Texas with a bike.... Its "Texas Queens of Bikes"....


Queen has an 's' as in multiple females = queens :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 12 2008, 05:56 PM~11073135
> *ok, I have to agree, its a lovely bike.... but its not THE Queen of Texas cuz theres more than 1 girl in Texas with a bike.... Its "Texas Queens of Bikes"....
> Queen has an 's' as in multiple females = queens :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: this is an empire not empires


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 12 2008, 03:56 PM~11073135
> *ok, I have to agree, its a lovely bike.... but its not THE Queen of Texas cuz theres more than 1 girl in Texas with a bike.... Its "Texas Queens of Bikes"....
> Queen has an 's' as in multiple females = queens :biggrin:
> *


well when your bike beats this one , then ill call you the queen


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2008, 06:14 PM~11073233
> *well when your bike beats this one , then ill call you the queen
> *


bro. her bike is fuckin crazy. I think yall in different classes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

umm umm ummm


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 06:18 PM~11073248
> *bro. her bike is fuckin crazy. I think yall in different classes
> *


*differnt classes as in 16 inch and 20 inch.*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2008, 04:14 PM~11073233
> *well when your bike beats this one , then ill call you the queen
> *



John she is not saying shes the queen, she is calling for all the queens of TEXAS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jul 12 2008, 05:16 PM~11073577
> *WHY CANT ANYONE JUST POST UP SOME SHIT WITH OUT IT OFFENDING SOMEONE...SHE WAS MAKING A STATEMENT...TO HER SHE IS THE QUEEN JUST LIKE TO YOU YOUR DAUGHTER IS.
> 
> SHE IS UNDEFEATED IN HER CLASS,AND HAS BEEN FOR YEARS.  ASK AROUND.
> ...



Dont worry people in here think their shit dont stink. Until they can beat the top bikes then they can say shit.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I heard there is a new radical coming out of somewhere in mid texas. Is it true NOE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 12 2008, 05:27 PM~11073644
> *:dunno:
> *



:dunno: I WISH i KNEW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sooo whos all going to the Techniques show tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2008, 05:17 PM~11073589
> *Dont worry people in here think their shit dont stink. Until they can beat the top bikes then they can say shit.
> *


no shit huh..
oh well.. action speak for themselves..

i use to be the king of 26 in.. but then i got a car and stopped caring..
held it down for 2 yrs.. would of been 3 if it never fell..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 12 2008, 03:56 PM~11073135
> *its not THE Queen of Texas cuz theres more than 1 girl in Texas with a bike.... Its "Texas Queens of Bikes"....
> Queen has an 's' as in multiple females = queens :biggrin:
> *


juangottis a queen
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im not trying to start any shit with anyone. im doing bikes to waste time till my car is out . when this happens you all will know whats up. everyone will know what a full show vehicle is :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 13 2008, 01:54 AM~11075729
> *im not trying to start any shit with anyone. im doing bikes to waste time till my car is out . when this happens you all will know whats up. everyone will know what a full show vehicle is :0
> *


nothing but respect for that bad ass bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 10:39 PM~11074553
> *juangottis a queen
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I m to dunk to respomd. :biggrin: lol its all good. you cool


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 08:27 PM~11074475
> *no shit huh..
> oh well.. action speak for themselves..
> 
> ...



I know. Oh well people think they are the only ones doing something just because we aint on their nuts and all. But down here in the H dont matter what set you roll with everyone helps each other out.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2008, 12:07 AM~11075807
> *I m to dunk to respomd.  :biggrin:  lol its all good. you cool*


 :0 :0 :0 

:happysad:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jul 12 2008, 07:16 PM~11073577
> *WHY CANT ANYONE JUST POST UP SOME SHIT WITH OUT IT OFFENDING SOMEONE...SHE WAS MAKING A STATEMENT...TO HER SHE IS THE QUEEN JUST LIKE TO YOU YOUR DAUGHTER IS.
> 
> SHE IS UNDEFEATED IN HER CLASS,AND HAS BEEN FOR YEARS.  ASK AROUND.
> ...




I think my momma said it best... And i too may be a little too drunk to respond.... but whatever.....

Im still a Queen.... I may not be THE FUCKING QUEEN, but im a Queen. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2008, 07:17 PM~11073589
> *Dont worry people in here think their shit dont stink. Until they can beat the top bikes then they can say shit.
> *



And for the record, I like to believe my shit smells like roses.... lmao

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 13 2008, 01:54 AM~11075729
> *im not trying to start any shit with anyone. im doing bikes to waste time till my car is out . when this happens you all will know whats up. everyone will know what a full show vehicle is :0
> *


TEXAS HOLDS IT DOWN WITH FULL SHOW CHIT!

nothing new :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 13 2008, 03:11 AM~11076044
> *And for the record, I like to believe my shit smells like roses.... lmao
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


aint nothing like dush in the bung hole :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 13 2008, 03:11 AM~11076044
> *And for the record, I like to believe my shit smells like roses.... lmao
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


can i smell it while its coming out of you


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jul 13 2008, 08:12 AM~11076588
> *
> you sick bastard... go find a hooker to fuck with and leave the lil girls alone you fuckin perverted freak.
> now what do u have to say you lil bitch!?
> *



Dont mind him D-LOWLILMAMA he is just a 18 or 19 year old trouble maker.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jul 13 2008, 10:12 AM~11076588
> *
> you sick bastard... go find a hooker to fuck with and leave the lil girls alone you fuckin perverted freak.
> now what do u have to say you lil bitch!?
> *



why is ur lil girl getting drunk :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 13 2008, 10:17 AM~11076604
> *why is ur lil girl getting drunk  :0
> *


SHES 20 BUT SHES STILL MY LIL GIRL...ANYMORE ?'s


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jul 13 2008, 10:16 AM~11076603
> *still he needs to have respect..its okay to talk a lil shit on here  but I dont give a fuck who you are you dont talk shit to my lil girl...I dont fucken play.....I bet bread he wouldnt say that shit to us if we see him in H-town.
> *


yes 1 more. how was that talking shit when i just asked her a question?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jul 13 2008, 10:22 AM~11076619
> *WOULD YOU ASK YOUR MOM OR YOUR SISTER THAT STUPID QUESTION.
> *


 :uh: its my family


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jul 13 2008, 10:24 AM~11076624
> *
> WELL SHE IS NOT SO KEEP IT IN YOUR FAMILY
> IM DONE.
> *


hahaha so your telling me you smell your dad and brother shit. mayne im out


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

hno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

this thread has gone to SHIT...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 13 2008, 12:37 PM~11077538
> *this thread has gone to SHIT...
> *



No it hasnt dont worry IMPALA65 will be delt with when I see him. I dont pay attention to him and we should just ignore him. Its like one of them kids that never had attetion growing up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 13 2008, 02:57 PM~11077608
> *No it hasnt dont worry IMPALA65 will be delt with when I see him. I dont pay attention to him and we should just ignore him. Its like one of them kids that never had attetion growing up
> *


 :angry: no one was talking to D-LowlilmamA, she made it what it is, the comment could of just gotten ignore but since shesgangstarr, shit happends


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 13 2008, 01:02 PM~11077629
> *:angry:  no one was talking to D-LowlilmamA, she made it what it is, the comment could of just gotten ignore but since shesgangstarr, shit happends
> *


i was


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 13 2008, 01:02 PM~11077629
> *:angry:  no one was talking to D-LowlilmamA, she made it what it is, the comment could of just gotten ignore but since shesgangstarr, shit happends
> *



It dont matter homeboy this topic was made by me so us TEXAS people can chat or help each other out or post up events, not to disrespect our brother and sisters. So just let it go bro let it go


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 13 2008, 03:08 AM~11076034
> *I think my momma said it best... And i too may be a little too drunk to respond.... but whatever.....
> 
> Im still a Queen.... I may not be THE FUCKING QUEEN, but im a Queen. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ahahaha I was throwed when I typed that.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2008, 07:05 PM~11078745
> *:biggrin:  ahahaha I was throwed when I typed that.
> *


must have been pretty fucked up.....had my ass over here waitin, you said you were coming by.....fucker :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 13 2008, 09:48 PM~11079846
> *must have been pretty fucked up.....had my ass over here waitin, you said you were coming by.....fucker  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


my bad bro. didnt have no gass to role out. My bro picked me up and we got drunk down the street. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2008, 05:05 PM~11078745
> *:biggrin:  ahahaha I was throwed when I typed that.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 13 2008, 08:48 PM~11079846
> *must have been pretty fucked up.....had my ass over here waitin, you said you were coming by.....fucker  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


YO CHAD IMA WELL MY DAD AND ME ARE GONNA TALK TO YOU IN LONGVIEW BOUT THE "PM"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 15 2008, 11:07 AM~11092787
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>  DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC
> ARE INVITING ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS
> THIS WEEKEND TO KICK OFF OUR
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 14 2008, 09:47 AM~11083601
> *YO CHAD IMA WELL MY DAD AND ME ARE GONNA TALK TO YOU IN LONGVIEW BOUT THE "PM"
> *


    glad to here your comming to our show


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

oh and for thoes who are comming to the aug.9th show down here in longview theirs gonna be a move in friday for a couple of hours. i forgot the times but their on the website i think www.longviewcarshow.com


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 14 2008, 11:47 AM~11083601
> *YO CHAD IMA WELL MY DAD AND ME ARE GONNA TALK TO YOU IN LONGVIEW BOUT THE "PM"
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 07:15 AM~11101559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you going juan??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up guys. I just thought I would let you guys know that Thee Artistics Texas chapter is looking for members here in the Fort Worth and surrounding areas. I am the Texas chap prez and would like to welcome anybody who are interested to hit me up for more details. We are a bike club at this moment here in Texas and are looking to expand in the near future. Please understand that we are new club to Texas and that we are still growing. If you have any questions please pm me or you can call me @ (817)349-5249. My name is Juan Hernandez.  

Thank You

Thee Artistics 30th aniv. Join us.





> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2008, 10:48 PM~10658034
> *Join the brotherhood
> 
> we got:
> ...



Currently looking to grow in West TX 806 and South TX

S.A and Houston area hit up one of our TX members for more info


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CASH MONEY!!!!!!!!









ON THE SCENE!


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 12:34 AM~11203845
> *CASH MONEY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

T T T


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 09:33 PM~11270928
> *ttt
> *


X2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

roll call for this weekend at longview

squid :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 7 2008, 01:47 AM~11282163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

are you bored? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 8 2008, 01:49 AM~11291546
> *are you bored? :biggrin:
> *


FO-SHO.................... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Good Luck to all at the LongView show. Def gonna be a few nice bikes out there.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 09:26 AM~11300419
> *Good Luck to all at the LongView  show. Def gonna be a few nice bikes out there.
> *


 :biggrin: drive your ass up here *****


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 12 2008, 01:32 AM~11069659
> *Whats up Texas King of Bikes..... Where's the Texas Queen of Bikes? There girls here too, ya know....
> Its ok... I officially nominate myself as the first "Texas Queen of Bikes"  :biggrin:
> YAY 4 Niki!! :biggrin:
> *


Queen of Texas WILL be de-throned today...... :0 :0 :0 :0 




ALLL HAIL......SHELBIE.....(9 YEARS OLD)


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 6 2008, 10:10 PM~11279567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thing look good put together homie, glad your happy with them, hit me up for anything else, you know ill take care of ya....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 11:10 AM~11300884
> *Queen of Texas WILL be de-throned today...... :0  :0  :0  :0
> ALLL HAIL......SHELBIE.....(9 YEARS OLD)
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 01:10 PM~11300884
> *Queen of Texas WILL be de-throned today...... :0  :0  :0  :0
> ALLL HAIL......SHELBIE.....(9 YEARS OLD)
> *


talking shit to a little girl :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nosad:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 01:10 PM~11300884
> *Queen of Texas WILL be de-throned today...... :0  :0  :0  :0
> ALLL HAIL......SHELBIE.....(9 YEARS OLD)
> *



let old shit go.. that was from the middle of July... 

and but the way, IM STILL NUMBER 1 IN MY CATEGORY....

and be proud cuz your little girl is nine and she has a nice bike, and i admit, its nice, but when i started I was 8 and my daddy wasnt on her tryin to talk shit to the competition.... 

and dont think i didnt see you in your little laptop yesterday, probably when you posted this shit... sitting there... aint got nothing better to do then post bullshit on here about me... I admit, we were all a little bored yesterday, but if you were that bored, you couldve came by and said hi... :biggrin: 

So I hope your little girl wins everythign in her category, and yes, she probably will, but she wont be taking nothing from me in my category.  


-Niki... "Wicked Dreams" Dallas Lowriders, Queen in MY category, and STILL TEXAS QUEEN OF BIKES. :biggrin: 




'Round of applause for the old guy talkin shit to the littel girl... hope it made your day go much better... 
:thumbsup: GOOD JOB! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

and like my avatar says, "Bitch, Please"



and that aint towards your little girl, its towards you. cuz "Bitch, Please" if you think im worried about you taking my crown...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHO WON WHAT????

WHERES THE PICS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Went to the show today. had fun saw some nice rides also tip my hat to DLR yall showed nice!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I say lets put al the BS aside and lets get along people. TEXAS QUEEN OF BIKES/TRIKES is meant like this topic I made, meaning WE HERE IN TEXAS ARE THE BEST. So please squash the shit already.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 10 2008, 05:55 PM~11308590
> *I say lets put al the BS aside and lets get along people. TEXAS QUEEN OF BIKES/TRIKES  is meant like this topic I made, meaning WE HERE IN TEXAS ARE THE BEST. So please squash the shit already.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 10 2008, 06:34 PM~11308023
> *let old shit go.. that was from the middle of July...
> 
> and but the way, IM STILL NUMBER 1 IN MY CATEGORY....
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


wow, im sorry, did i hurt your feelings, i was messing around, damn, it was a joke....(hell of a come back though for a little girl, gotta give you some props on that....)

anyways, i woulda said hi, but i have NO clue who the hell you are...if you seen me, you coulda said hi too...all i know is you were the one who came in here a while back saying you were the Queen of Texas...so thats why i said something, because theres a new little girl on the block and shes hyped and ready....congrats on your win though....it kinda sux they put all the 16's in one category cause my boy TonyO shoulda gotten first in street for sure...

you should know that talking mess on here is just that, talking mess, me and drop'em have talked like that to each other plenty of times on here, they we pm each other and mess around....but if you wanna get all serious, i tell ya what, ill drop it right now, the drama is over, i will try not to hurt your feelings again

but remember one thing, dont ever come on here cussing at me like that, cause for such a little girl, you sure gotta dirty little mouth...i aint never seen a true Queen act the way you are, i made one comment, meant as a joke, and you post all this....

one last thing, thanks to Dallas Lowriders, i know you guys bought a lot of the raffle tickets from me yesterday, that was real cool....thanks alot, and good luck to all of ya...


(oh and im not as old as you may think, just for the record, older than you, yes, but not as old as you imply :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: )


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 10 2008, 06:01 PM~11308633
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 08:26 PM~11308826
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> wow, im sorry, did i hurt your feelings, i was messing around, damn, it was a joke....(hell of a come back though for a little girl, gotta give you some props on that....)
> 
> ...



No, you didnt hurt my feelings.. maybe a little ofended.... but not hurtin my feelings. I was just wonderin why you, a gown man, was hatin on me... but anyways, Im glad you drop it. I didnt need any drama either... lol... and evrey Queen has there Flaws, and I have an attitude, and a "potty mouth" sorry.


And i only take offense because Ive had a grown ass man on here talking shit to me before... I aint gonna say no names... but thats was a long time ago... and I thought you were gonna join the list of haters....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 10 2008, 08:10 PM~11309950
> *No, you didnt hurt my feelings.. maybe a little ofended.... but not hurtin my feelings. I was just wonderin why you, a gown man, was hatin on me... but anyways, Im glad you drop it. I didnt need any drama either... lol... and evrey Queen has there Flaws, and I have an attitude, and a "potty mouth" sorry.
> And i only take offense because Ive had a grown ass man on here talking shit to me before... I aint gonna say no names... but thats was a long time ago... and I thought you were gonna join the list of haters....
> *


hes not a hater....wait till the next show maybe he will say hi now that he knows you are of age


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 10 2008, 04:36 PM~11308035
> *and like my avatar says, "Bitch, Please"
> and that aint towards your little girl, its towards you. cuz "Bitch, Please" if you think im worried about you taking my crown...
> *


:wave:
:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA+Aug 10 2008, 04:48 PM~11308129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


******


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

whats up Sic....



uhm, yeah we spoke in Longview...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 10 2008, 10:14 PM~11311672
> *whats up Sic....
> uhm, yeah we spoke in Longview...
> *


bored ass fuck...
had a safe trip back home i see

just makin sure..that was your mom right?


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

lol... yeah that was my momma... 


yeah, the trip up there felt like it took longer than the trip back home


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

lmao why you callin REC a ******... lol.. 


Its funny cuz its True! 


lmao.. im just playin.. :thumbsup: REC is my friend...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 04:43 PM~11308080
> *Went to the show today. had fun saw some nice rides also tip my hat to DLR yall showed nice!
> *


damm i was looking for your bitch ass so i could say hi


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL+Aug 10 2008, 10:44 PM~11311960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause he is a ******..
hes also gay... :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 02:34 AM~11308023
> *let old shit go.. that was from the middle of July...
> 
> and but the way, IM STILL NUMBER 1 IN MY CATEGORY....
> ...


Until November in Houston :biggrin:

And I mean that in a sporting way. What category you wanna go against? 16" Semi? Full? Radical? :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DA_SQUID, TonyO

i saw this guy on friday night :yes: :yes:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 11 2008, 06:51 PM~11313598
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DA_SQUID, TonyO
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man it was nice meeting you and your dad. Look forward to doing business with ya


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 09:53 AM~11313607
> *Hell yeah man it was nice meeting you and your dad.  Look forward to doing business with ya
> *


x2 it was cool meetin you also.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TonyO, STR8_CLOWN'N, Eightyone.7.TX, *73monte*

Whatup man it was nice seeing you at the show.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 12:12 PM~11300895
> *thing look good put together homie, glad your happy with them, hit me up for anything else, you know ill take care of ya....
> *


thanks chad. very nice work. cant wait till temple to get my "
other" part :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

but now its ps3 online time :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 10:59 AM~11313651
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TonyO, STR8_CLOWN'N, Eightyone.7.TX, 73monte
> 
> ...


It was nice seeing you again, We'll have to get together in Houston


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 11 2008, 11:03 AM~11313672
> *thanks chad. very nice work. cant wait till temple to get my "
> other" part :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

WHATS UP TEXAS!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up all u dirty bastards


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

its dead in here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fuckin A


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 04:10 PM~11484685
> *Fuckin A
> *


B C D. . .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 06:40 PM~11414375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who the fuck are all the fool that are rapping?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

wussup world??


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

DOES ANYONE FROM HOUSTON HAVE ROOM IN THERE TRAILER FOR A DISPLAY GOING TO VEGAS....PM ME I NEED SOMEONES HELP TO TRANSPORT A DISPLAY FOR ME...ILL PAY CASH FOR THIS........TAKE IT THERE AND BRING IT BACK TO HOUSTON.....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

whats crackin in h-town this weekend


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 2 2008, 10:45 AM~11758642
> *whats crackin in h-town this weekend
> *


probably just packing for vegas


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 08:50 PM~9982080
> *YOU FUCK WITH TEXAS, YOU FUCK WITH THE BEST
> 
> *



WHY DID "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE" DROP TEXAS FROM THERE TOUR!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 2 2008, 12:41 PM~11759597
> *WHY DID "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE" DROP TEXAS FROM THERE TOUR!!!!!!!  :dunno:
> *


it aint all about lowrider magazine :uh: we have the odessa show,magnificos show,wego tour......what does Colorado have :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

why do u steady talk shit. U wonder why people clown u.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 2 2008, 10:41 AM~11759597
> *WHY DID "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE" DROP TEXAS FROM THERE TOUR!!!!!!!  :dunno:
> *



Because the food vendors couldnt sell enough food cause your fat ass was here.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

YOU DONT WANT ME TO COME TO TEXAS-TAKE ALL UR FIRST PLACE TROFIES!!! :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 2 2008, 12:02 PM~11760340
> *YOU DONT WANT ME TO COME TO TEXAS-TAKE ALL UR FIRST PLACE TROFIES IN THE HOT DOG EATING CONTEST!!! :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whos going to Hoptoberfest in dallas on the 19th??


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 19 2008, 07:50 PM~9982080
> *YOU FUCK WITH TEXAS, YOU FUCK WITH THE BEST
> 
> *


X2.................................... :burn: :burn:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 2 2008, 02:02 PM~11760340
> *YOU DONT WANT ME TO COME TO TEXAS-TAKE ALL UR FIRST PLACE TROFIES!!! :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


wtf are "trofies"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I tried keeping it cool with chunk a munch but is just so much of a fucking idiot


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 2 2008, 04:59 PM~11762464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wtf are "trofies"
> *


lmfao


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 2 2008, 03:59 PM~11762464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wtf are "trofies"
> *



Must be a new little debbie cup cakes coming soon. lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 07:35 PM~11763195
> *Must be a new little debbie cup cakes coming soon. lol
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

heard skinnis is next project is a wal mart scooter ahahahha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

im at hooters i45 souf..em,em,emmmmmm


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 2 2008, 12:41 PM~11759597
> *WHY DID "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE" DROP TEXAS FROM THERE TOUR!!!!!!!  :dunno:
> *




```
i know it wasnt for the abudance of badass 16 inch streets bikes...grow some balls before you compete out here....lol   that wfm inch aint doimg no damage out here

i got a street frame and im the chit ass....lmao
```


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 2 2008, 12:41 PM~11759597
> *WHY DID "LOWRIDER MAGAZINE" DROP TEXAS FROM THERE TOUR!!!!!!!  :dunno:
> *


are you fuckin serious.....


i know when we were in DENVER, Joe Ray himself was talking to us, and as he looked around his exact words were "we gotta go back to Texas"........there wasnt shit in dever fool....(hence you getting 1st place)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 2 2008, 09:55 PM~11764456
> *are you fuckin serious.....
> i know when we were in DENVER, Joe Ray himself was talking to us, and as he looked around his exact words were "we gotta go back to Texas"........there wasnt shit in dever fool....(hence you getting 1st place)
> *


real talk


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 05:36 PM~11763208
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 2 2008, 01:18 PM~11761042
> *Whos going to Hoptoberfest in dallas on the 19th??
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im here to stay :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11764456
> *are you fuckin serious.....
> i know when we were in DENVER, Joe Ray himself was talking to us, and as he looked around his exact words were "we gotta go back to Texas"........there wasnt shit in dever fool....(hence you getting 1st place)
> *


sad but true they should have pushed to keep houston on teh tour it was a dumb move for LRM but lets see what next year brings


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 3 2008, 07:07 AM~11767276
> *im here to stay  :biggrin:
> *


imma stay as long as you do homie... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Oct 2 2008, 11:51 AM~11759693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO THE FUCK DO U THINK U ARE "PORKCHOP"-IF I EVER SEE U FACE 2 FACE -U STUPID FAT SON OF A BITCH I"LL DROP U LIKE A BAD HABIT!!!!U DONT KNOW WHO YOUR FUCKING WITH "BITCH"!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :guns: :loco:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 6 2008, 12:25 PM~11792511
> *WHO THE FUCK DO U THINK U ARE "PORKCHOP"-IF I EVER SEE U FACE 2 FACE -U STUPID FAT SON OF A BITCH I"LL DROP U LIKE A BAD HABIT!!!!U DONT KNOW WHO YOUR FUCKING WITH "BITCH"!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :guns:  :loco:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn bike builder get gangsta lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 6 2008, 12:55 PM~11792765
> *:nono:
> *


this muthafucker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 6 2008, 12:25 PM~11792511
> *WHO THE FUCK DO U THINK U ARE "PORKCHOP"-IF I EVER SEE U FACE 2 FACE -U STUPID FAT SON OF A BITCH I"LL DROP U LIKE A BAD HABIT!!!!U DONT KNOW WHO YOUR FUCKING WITH "BITCH"!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :guns:  :loco:
> *


juan better watch out ! his going to end up with out a arm or two


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 02:07 PM~11792910
> *juan better watch out ! his going to end up with out a arm or two
> *



X2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

IMPORTANT NEWS:

Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.

On the weekend of November 16th, Disney on Ice was supposed to be in Reliant Stadium, with the Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Arena, and the Nutcracker Market in the Reliant Center. With the stadium no longer functional for anything but football games, Disney on Ice has now been moved to the Reliant Arena. Our only option for having our 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd in the Reliant Center. We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen. We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....


MAGNIFICOS AND ODESSA SHOW NOW ON THE SAME DAY........... :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 6 2008, 12:25 PM~11792511
> *WHO THE FUCK DO U THINK U ARE "PORKCHOP"-IF I EVER SEE U FACE 2 FACE -U STUPID FAT SON OF A BITCH I"LL DROP U LIKE A BAD HABIT!!!!U DONT KNOW WHO YOUR FUCKING WITH "BITCH"!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :guns:  :loco:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 6 2008, 02:25 PM~11792511
> *WHO THE FUCK DO U THINK U ARE "PORKCHOP"-IF I EVER SEE U FACE 2 FACE -U STUPID FAT SON OF A BITCH I"LL DROP U LIKE A BAD HABIT!!!!U DONT KNOW WHO YOUR FUCKING WITH "BITCH"!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :guns:  :loco:
> *


BRING THAT SHIT PUTO!!! I aint scared of your old fake ass!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 7 2008, 05:06 PM~11804720
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...


that sucks for both shows


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Odessa for me!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2008, 09:04 PM~11806388
> *Odessa for me!
> *


los magnificos gonna have better bikes. if youre into that kinda thing. but you probably wont go to either


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 7 2008, 09:30 PM~11806658
> *los magnificos gonna have better bikes.  if youre into that kinda thing.  but you probably wont go to either
> *


I am meeting my club members in Odessa because it is closer to them. I am more interested in kicking it with my club(which I dont see often) then going to Houston.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2008, 10:06 PM~11807029
> *I am meeting my club members in Odessa because it is closer to them. I am more interested in kicking it with my club(which I dont see often) then going to Houston.
> *


i was planning on hitting both up as well, looking foward to odessa....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Its los maginificos for us  the bike competition will be good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 7 2008, 10:14 PM~11807122
> *i was planning on hitting both up as well, looking foward to odessa....
> *


Same day. Not impossible but definitely implausible.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

it'll be odessa for me!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 7 2008, 10:40 PM~11807462
> *it'll be odessa for me!
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2008, 06:27 PM~11805390
> *BRING THAT SHIT PUTO!!! I aint scared of your old fake ass!!!!
> *



LIKE I SAID "PORK CHOP" YOUR FAKE NASTY ASS IS FINISHED!!!! COME 2 "DENVER" - YOU CHICKEN SHIT ****** MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!  THAT'S WHY TONYO SCARED 2 COME BACK!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dude can u even walk? Run me over on ur scooter?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 8 2008, 01:01 PM~11812206
> *LIKE I SAID "PORK CHOP" YOUR FAKE NASTY ASS IS FINISHED!!!!                                    COME 2 "DENVER" - YOU CHICKEN SHIT ****** MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!                                                                                                                                THAT'S WHY TONYO SCARED 2 COME BACK!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


are you serious with this shit?? :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 8 2008, 09:01 PM~11812206
> *LIKE I SAID "PORK CHOP" YOUR FAKE NASTY ASS IS FINISHED!!!!                                    COME 2 "DENVER" - YOU CHICKEN SHIT ****** MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!                                                                                                                                THAT'S WHY TONYO SCARED 2 COME BACK!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I ain't scared of shit bro the only thing I'd be scared of is you falling on top of me and suffocating me with your fat ass :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 8 2008, 12:56 PM~11813340
> *I ain't scared of shit bro the only thing I'd be scared of is you falling on top of me and suffocating me with your fat ass  :uh:
> *


YO TONY O. 
WHAT'S UP BRO ....?


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2008, 12:21 PM~11812417
> *dude can u even walk? Run me over on ur scooter?
> *


HOW CAN U EVEN TALK WITH UR 3 CHINS "BITCH"???


> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Oct 8 2008, 01:38 PM~11813149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WERE'NT TALKING ALL THAT SHIT LAST YEAR WHEN I WAS GIVING UR GAY ASS A RIDE IN MY 64 IMPALA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao. This fool is a joke


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

pics of his 64


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

godside gangsta


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 9 2008, 12:20 PM~11822265
> *pics of his 64
> *














:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 9 2008, 03:25 PM~11824639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 AND UR TALKING SHIT..............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 9 2008, 12:23 PM~11822881
> *goOdside gangsta
> *


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

im not the type to be on anybodys dick or shit but texas's bikes are like L.A.'s cars nothin but hot shit comes from texas


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Oct 12 2008, 04:23 PM~11843942
> *im not the type to be on anybodys dick or shit but texas's bikes are like L.A.'s cars nothin but hot shit comes from texas
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 07:16 PM~11862886
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


damn then u add texas rollerz in the mix too!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 9 2008, 05:25 PM~11824639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2008, 10:26 PM~11865287
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


yeah x2 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

4 door on boltons. Hahahaha


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Team TEXAS who is planning on attending the MAGNIFICOS SHOW next month?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 03:23 PM~11870877
> *Team TEXAS who is planning on attending the MAGNIFICOS SHOW next month?
> *


be in ODESSA got to support that neck of the woods!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 15 2008, 01:25 PM~11870894
> *be in ODESSA got to support that neck of the woods!
> *



I feel you. I was to meet a homie to pick up some parts for my blazer, but Magnificos is the same weekend. That Sucks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 03:26 PM~11870910
> *I feel you. I was to meet a homie to pick up some parts for my blazer, but Magnificos is the same weekend. That Sucks
> *


that mafukin IKE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 15 2008, 01:27 PM~11870920
> *that mafukin IKE
> *


YUP.Fuck IKE


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 02:23 PM~11870877
> *Team TEXAS who is planning on attending the MAGNIFICOS SHOW next month?
> *


me :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 01:23 PM~11870877
> *Team TEXAS who is planning on attending the MAGNIFICOS SHOW next month?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2008, 08:41 PM~11875893
> *:werd:
> *



SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

will be in odessa


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 15 2008, 11:16 PM~11876424
> *will be in odessa
> *


just letting you know that i worked on some new stuff for you right before i left for vegas. almost done, and i promise you, you'll love it. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 01:23 PM~11870877
> *Team TEXAS who is planning on attending the MAGNIFICOS SHOW next month?
> *


me :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 8 2008, 04:02 PM~11814511
> *HOW CAN U EVEN TALK WITH UR 3 CHINS "BITCH"???
> 
> I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> ...


so are you comin down for los magnificos :cheesy: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

skinnis aint going no where but his doctors apointment


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 20 2008, 09:56 AM~11916991
> *so are you comin down for los magnificos :cheesy:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



IM NOT LEAVING THE MILE HIGH-MAKING TOO MUCH MONEY RIGHT NOW-AND BESIDES IM CUSTOMIZING MY BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 10:48 AM~11917525
> *skinnis aint going no where but his doctors apointment
> *



SHUT THE FUCK UP-GO BACK 2 THE BUFFET & GET FATTER BITCH!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 11:45 AM~11918061
> *Ok...
> *



WATCH OUT TEXAS JAUNITA IS COMING 2 A BUFFET NEAR U!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 20 2008, 12:48 PM~11918104
> *WATCH OUT  TEXAS JAUNITA IS COMING 2 A BUFFET NEAR U!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMAO this fool is a joke


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

who went to HOPTOBERFEST? besides me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 21 2008, 12:12 AM~11926019
> *who went to HOPTOBERFEST? besides me
> *


My ride flaked on me. so No I did not go. Will not be at Torres Empire either. Hitting up a local show


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 10:14 PM~11926031
> *My ride flaked on me. so No I did not go. Will not be at Torres Empire either. Hitting up a local show
> *


what show is that


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

team texas to the top


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Team Texas is waking up from its NAP.................................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 10 2009, 07:12 PM~12966456
> *Team Texas is waking up from its NAP.................................
> *


i never went to sleep :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2009, 07:15 PM~12966498
> *i never went to sleep :0
> *



Bro................... You run a busy shop, you cant fall asleep.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 10 2009, 07:18 PM~12966521
> *Bro................... You run a busy shop, you cant fall asleep.
> *


sleep is for loosers


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2009, 09:19 PM~12966535
> *sleep is for loosers
> *


im a looser


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 07:20 PM~12966544
> *im a looser
> *


then wake up and get busy


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2009, 07:19 PM~12966535
> *sleep is for loosers
> *


 :biggrin: Yes it is. While people in here talking crap my bRO's are making POWER MOVES


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2009, 09:21 PM~12966557
> *then wake up and get busy
> *


need sleep to function properly..... :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

had to wake team texas up


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 10 2009, 07:25 PM~12966592
> *had to wake team texas up
> *


 :0 You know what knid of issues you can create by doing that? It could mean DANGER to everyone else outside of TEXAS


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 10 2009, 09:28 PM~12966617
> *:0  You know what knid of issues you can create by doing that? It could mean DANGER to everyone else outside of TEXAS
> *


fuck it when my bikes done im joining the team


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 10 2009, 07:28 PM~12966626
> *fuck it when my bikes done im joining the team
> *



Tight. But you have to be like the REST of us, and dont give a FUCK


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 10 2009, 07:30 PM~12966646
> *Tight. But you have to be like the REST of us, and dont give a FUCK
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 10 2009, 09:30 PM~12966646
> *Tight. But you have to be like the REST of us, and dont give a FUCK
> *


not give a fuck bout wat?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 10 2009, 08:30 PM~12966646
> *Tight. But you have to be like the REST of us, and dont give a FUCK
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 09:32 PM~12966662
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 10 2009, 08:33 PM~12966667
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump for team texas


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

To 
The 
Fucking
Top


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

big things poppin in texas


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Who's ready to go to Cali and show them who's kings of bikes this year :cheesy:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

K


> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 2 2009, 08:31 AM~13151661
> *Who's ready to go to Cali and show them who's kings of bikes this year :cheesy:
> *


 :0. Where in cali so I be there :biggrin: with azteca de oro  :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Where's everybody at :rant:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 23 2009, 07:35 AM~13360635
> *
> Where's everybody at :rant:
> *


HEY....HEY... Calm Your Azz :biggrin: ...........To Tha Top 4 TEXAS!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wake up team texas where yall at????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 2 2009, 10:02 AM~13464047
> *wake up team texas where yall at????
> *


shhhh. tryin to sleep


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SELENA LIVES!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2009, 12:12 PM~13465161
> *SELENA LIVES!!!!!
> *


meh


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT WAT IT DEW 956 IN THIS BITCH


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!! For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

where champions are built :0


----------

